# Capra Suspension Setup



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2019)

Wie  im 2018 Capra Thema besprochen, hier das Thema um die Setups der Capra-Fahrer zu sammeln.
Ich würde die Setups immer hier oben zitieren, da die Diskussion dann wieder alle wichtigen Informationen verschwinden lässt ;-).

Folgende Punkte würde ich vorschlagen:

Klicks werden immer von ganz geschlossen gezählt!

*Capra*
Baujahr:
Reifengröße:
Rahmengröße:

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr:
Federweg:
Druck:
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR:
Token:
SAG:

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr:
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg:
Druck / Federhärte:
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR:
Token:
SAG:

*Reifen*
Modell VR:
Druck:
Modell HR:
Druck:

*Fahrer*
Gewicht:
Größe:
Position auf dem Rad:
Fahrstil:
Fahrstrecken:



Somit die Setup Übersicht:


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2019
> Reifengröße: 29"
> Rahmengröße: L
> ...





RK85 schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 27,5
> Rahmengröße: XL
> ...





MarKurte schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2019
> Reifengröße: 29"
> Rahmengröße: XXL
> ...





cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 29"
> Rahmengröße: XXL
> ...





Agent500 schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 27"
> Rahmengröße: XXL
> ...





Rick7 schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2018 Limited
> Reifengröße: 27,5
> Rahmengröße: M
> ...





Braaaap schrieb:


> Capra AL Comp
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 27.5
> Rahmengröße: L
> ...





BenniM schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 27,5"
> Rahmengröße: L
> ...





andy_ schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich auch mal mit...
> 
> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2019
> ...





NvD17 schrieb:


> *Capra CF*
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 29
> Rahmengröße: XXL
> ...





FloImSchnee schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 29"
> Rahmengröße: XL
> ...





Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Capra
> Baujahr: 2019
> Reifengröße: 29"
> Rahmengröße: L
> ...


----------



## RK85 (4. Juli 2019)

*Capra*
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 27,5
Rahmengröße: XL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: 2021 Factory Series 38 FLOAT 27.5
Federweg:180mm
Druck: 86 PSi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR:  LSC: -10 / HSC: -5 /
LSR: -3 HSR: - 4
Token: 2

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: 2019 Factory Series DHX2
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 250x75
Druck / Federhärte: 400er Feder
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: LSC: -18 / HSC: -14 / LSR: -11 HSR -11
Token:

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Continental kaiser projekt 2.4
Druck: 1,5
Modell HR: Specialized eliminator 2.6
Druck: 1,8

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 82Kg
Größe: 185cm
Position auf dem Rad: Zentral
Fahrstil: nicht immer dien beste Line, kompromisslos draufhalten
Fahrstrecken: Trails sowie diverse Bikeparks im Harz, 1 mal im Jahr nach Davos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (4. Juli 2019)

*EDIT 28.10.: Neues Setup


Capra*
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: XXL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Performance Elite (Grip 2) (2019)
Federweg: 160mm
Druck: 70psi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: -9/-16/-6/-5 (Je nach Trails gerne auch mal +-2 Klicks. Insbesondere bei der Compression)
Token: 1

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float X2 Performance (2019)
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230mm/60mm/160mm
Druck / Federhärte: 195 psi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: -15/nicht vorhanden/-15/nicht vorhanden
Token: 4

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Maxxis DHF 2.5 Maxxgrip
Druck: 1.5bar
Modell HR: Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 Dual
Druck: 1.7bar

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 85kg (lauchmode: on)
Größe: knapp 200cm
Position auf dem Rad: zentral
Fahrstil: gesunde Mischung aus Linienwahl und Draufhalten
Fahrstrecken: Fahre mit dem Setup eigentlich alles. Von gemütlichen Hometrails mit Wurzeln, über Steingehacke in Finale, bis hin zu sprunglastigen Bikeparkstrecken.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2019)

*Capra (Stand 7.8.2022)*
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: XXL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: 2021 Fox38 p-e e-Bike (war RS Lyrik RC2 Charger2.1 2018 a1)
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: ca 105-110psi (war ca 75-80 psi) = 18% Sag
LSC: -  ganz auf bzw fast, HSC: -  ganz auf, je nachdem, noch in der Findung 
LSR: fast ganz auf  HSR mittel
Token: 0

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Superdeluxe Coil Ultimate 2020
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230mm/65mm/170mm
Druck / Federhärte: 550lbs
LSR:   offen
LSC:   6 von zu
Token: -

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Maxxis Assegai WT 2.4 Maxxgrip (alternativ DHF 2ply)
Druck: 1.6bar (1.2bar)
Modell HR: Maxxis HR II WT 2.5 Maxxterra (alternativ DHF 2ply)
Druck: 1.9bar (1.5bar)

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 89kg netto
Größe:  200cm
Position auf dem Rad: zentral
Fahrstil:  lieber keine großen Sprünge, mehr schnelles Gehacke
Fahrstrecken: Klinovec Enduro Baron Rubin, Hometrails, Harz.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Juli 2019)

*Capra*
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 27"
Rahmengröße: XXL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Lyrik RC (2018) + Debonair (2019)
Federweg: 180mm
Druck: 80-85psi
LSC/LSR: 10-12 (max. 12) / 10-12 (max.20)
Token: 1

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Super Deluxe RC3 (2018) + MegNeg (2019)
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 250mm/75mm/180mm
Druck / Federhärte: 200 psi
LSC/LSR: entfällt (Open) / 7-8 (max.8)_ (7 bei drei MegNeg-Bändern/ 8 bei zwei)_
Token: 1 _(Serie waren zwei verbaut)_
Bänder in der MegNeg:_ 2 in den Alpen, 3 im Mittelgebrige)_

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Schwalbe Magic Mary Evo Super Gravity 2.35 Super Soft
Druck: 1.50bar (tubeless)
Modell HR: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Super Gravity 2.60 Soft Grip
Druck: 1.65bar (tubeless)

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 85kg
Größe: 192cm
Position auf dem Rad: zentral
Fahrstil: Mischung aus Linienwahl und Draufhalten
Fahrstrecken: Bikepark, Mittelgebirge, Alpen _(Bike wurde für die Alpen angeschafft)_
Lieblingsstrecken: Flow Country Trail (Petzen), Hackelberg, Haideralm (Nauders), Rude Rock (Queenstown)


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2019)

*Capra*
Baujahr: 2018 Limited
Reifengröße: 27,5
Rahmengröße: M

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: 2019 Fox 36, Factory
grip 2
Federweg:180mm
Druck: 71 PSi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: LSC: 7/ HSC: 9 / LSR: 6 / HSR: 5
Token: 0 (Werk)

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: 2019 Factory Series DHX2
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 250x75
Druck / Federhärte: 325er Feder
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: LSC: 15 / HSC: 15 / LSR: 15 HSR: 15

*Reifen*
Modell VR: e13 trs r
Druck: 1,3
Modell HR: maxxis aggressor DD dual
Druck: 1,6

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 75Kg
Größe: 167cm
Position auf dem Rad: Zentral, fahre clickies
Fahrstil: eher verspielt,
Fahrstrecken: das Bike wurde für härtere Strecken und bike Park angeschafft. Feuertaufe war bella finale ligure. Momentan wirds im Taunus bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (14. Juli 2019)

Capra AL Comp 
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 27.5
Rahmengröße: L

Federgabel
Modell & Baujahr: FOX 36 FACTORY FLOAT GRIP 2 2019
Federweg: 180 mm
Druck: ca 80 Psi (Ghetto-Dämpferpumpe, Digital ist bestellt )
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 4/4/6/5
Token: 0

Dämpfer
Modell & Baujahr: 2020 FOX DHX 2 FACTORY
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 250x75
Druck / Federhärte: 450
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 12/14/10/12
Token:

Reifen
Modell VR: MAXXIS Assegai 27.5 x 2,5
Druck: 1.6 Bar
Modell HR: MAXXIS DHR II 27.5 x 2.4
Druck: 1.7 Bar

Fahrer
Gewicht: 89 kg
Größe: 1,82
Position auf dem Rad: Zentral-asozial, tendenziell ab und zu etwas zu weit hinten.
Fahrstil: Fahrtechnische Defizite werden durch überhöhte Geschwindigkeit kompensiert.
Fahrstrecken: Größtenteils Naturtrails, mal steinig, mal "loamy" (man verzeihe mir den Anglizismus), Finale Ligure, Bike Park


----------



## BenniM (14. Juli 2019)

*Capra*
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 27,5"
Rahmengröße: L

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Lyrik RCT3 (2018) + Debonair (2019)
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 76psi
LSC/LSR: 16 (max. 20) / 14 (max. 20)
Token: 0

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Super Deluxe RC3 (2018)
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 250mm/70mm/170mm
Druck / Federhärte: 150psi
LSC/LSR: entfällt / 4 (max. 8)
Token: 2

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Maxxis DHR II WT 2.4 3C Maxx Terra
Druck: 1.60bar (tubeless)
Modell HR: Maxxis DHR II 2.3 Dual
Druck: 1.80bar (tubeless)

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 78-80kg (fahrfertig)
Größe: 178cm
Position auf dem Rad: zentral
Fahrstil: Mischung aus Linienwahl und Draufhalten
Fahrstrecken: Freiburg (Canadian, Borderline, Boner), Zürich (Harakiri, Leiterli, Antennentrail), Alpen, Bikepark, Finale

Habe von einem Kollegen gerade den ShockWiz ausgeliehen. Bei Abstimmungstyp "sportlich" erhalte ich folgende Ergebnisse:

GabelDämpfer

Je nach Strecke ist die Luftfederkennlinie der Gabel "ok", oder es wird emfohlen einen Token hinzuzufügen. Werde mal einen testweise einbauen und schauen wie es sich dann fährt.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2019)

Klasse für die tollen Antworten!
Finde ich äußerst interessant und es zeigt mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Fahrer doch sind.
Man kann auch wenig Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen.

Wir liegen alle im bereich ~80 kg aber die Unterschiede sind doch teils gewaltig.
Am meisten überrascht mich hier der Reifendruck.
@Rick7 ist zum beispiel mit 1,3 bar unterwegs. Da schlage ich ja beim drauf setzten schon durch 
Je länger ich in der Saison fahre, desto höher wird mein Druck in den Reifen. Vor zwei Jahren musste ich 2,2 bar hinten fahren und hatte dennoch Felgenkontakt.  
Vermutlich sind auch einfach die Pumpen so schlecht, dass wir alle mit 1,8 bar fahren


----------



## Rick7 (15. Juli 2019)

Hey ralle.

1,3 aber auch nur vorne. Hinten sinds ja 1,6 Bar, je nach Strecke dann aber auch bis zu 2 Bar. Das ich vorne so wenig Druck fahren kann liegt vermutlich auch an meiner Haltung am bike. Ich häng aufgrund meiner, für meine "Größe" recht langen Arme nicht so überm lenker. Das hat sich auch beim Gabel setup schon immer bemerkbar gemacht. Wo andere sich ständig beschwert haben dass die Gabel Weg taucht hab ich damit wenig Probleme und brauch die Gabel eher smooth. 

Wie du schon sagst, alles sehr individuell und von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Meine Pumpe zeigt auch 0,3 Bar zu viel an


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hey ralle.
> 
> 1,3 aber auch nur vorne. Hinten sinds ja 1,6 Bar, je nach Strecke dann aber auch bis zu 2 Bar. Das ich vorne so wenig Druck fahren kann liegt vermutlich auch an meiner Haltung am bike. Ich häng aufgrund meiner, für meine "Größe" recht langen Arme nicht so überm lenker. Das hat sich auch beim Gabel setup schon immer bemerkbar gemacht. Wo andere sich ständig beschwert haben dass die Gabel Weg taucht hab ich damit wenig Probleme und brauch die Gabel eher smooth.
> 
> Wie du schon sagst, alles sehr individuell und von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Meine Pumpe zeigt auch 0,3 Bar zu viel an




Na dann ist es ja nicht verkehrt. Ich passe meinen Reifendruck nur bei schlechtem Wetter an. Da nehme ich 0,2 raus sonst wirds griptechnisch sehr schwer ;-)

Das mit den Pumpen habe ich auch schon erlebt. Aktuell vertraue ich bei den Reifen meinem Schwalbe Druckprüfer und An den Federelementen meiner Digitalen RockShox/Fox/China Pumpe. Aber auch hier gibt es massive Schwankungen. 
Ich wollte mir mal ein altes Autoventil absägen um die Pumpen gegeneinander zu Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (15. Juli 2019)

BenniM schrieb:


> Je nach Strecke ist die Luftfederkennlinie der Gabel "ok", oder es wird emfohlen einen Token hinzuzufügen. Werde mal einen testweise einbauen und schauen wie es sich dann fährt.


Kann ich empfehlen. Ab Werk verbaut RS in der 170er Lyrik auch einen Token serienmäßig.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Man kann auch wenig Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen.



Von Fox zu RockShox Teilen ist das natürlich nicht ganz einfach, aber man sieht teilweise schon Ähnlichkeiten.
@BenniM fährt an seinem Super Deluxe RC3 bspw. das gleiche Setup (gewichtsbereinigt) wie ich vor dem MegNeg Upgrade.
Edit: Und auch das Gabelsetup ist sehr sehr ähnlich.

*Bei Gabel und Dämpfer müssten wir uns darauf einigen, ob wir von "Offen" oder "Geschlossen" aus zählen.*
Denn die 14 Klicks LSC bei @BenniM meinen ja das Gleiche wie bei mir die 0er Angabe.
Die 12 Klicks LSR, sofern sie von geschlossen gezählt werden, sind zu meinen 8 von offen identisch.
Hier könnten User dann durch die reinen Zahlenwerte schnell verwirrt sein, wenn nicht gleich gezählt wird.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Am meisten überrascht mich hier der Reifendruck.


Ist ja auch super Reifen- und Streckenabhängig.
Die Schwalbe SG sind ja bspw. etwas stabiler, was den Durchschlagsschutz angeht, als die Maxxis DD.
Dazu kommt, dass die Schwalbe häufig etwas voluminöser bauen und somit bei gleichem Luftdruck mehr Gegenhalt/Durchschlagsschutz produzieren. (Kesselformel) Fahre den 2.6er hinten bspw. 0,1-0,15bar weniger als den 2.35er vorher.


----------



## NvD17 (15. Juli 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Bei Gabel und Dämpfer müssten wir uns darauf einigen, ob wir von "Offen" oder "Geschlossen" aus zählen.



Im ersten Post von *[email protected]* steht das beschrieben wie es gemacht werden soll.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2019)

Jup. Ich empfehle immer von geschlossen zu zählen, da der Punkt definiert ist. 
"offen" kann immer wieder von den Toleranzen der Bauteilen abweichen.

Bestes Beispiel der MST Kartusche: da hatte ich 47 Klicks. 30 beeinflussten nur die Funktion.


----------



## Agent500 (15. Juli 2019)

@[email protected] und @NvD17
Super Danke.  
Dann passe ich meinen Post dahin gehend an.

Edit: @BenniM. Deine LSC hat 14 Klicks? Ich fühl hier nur 12 Klicks. 
Oder hast du eine RCT3 mit 20Klicks?


----------



## NvD17 (15. Juli 2019)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie viele Token im RockShox Super Deluxe RC3 im CF 29 von 2018 serienmäßig verbaut sind?


----------



## andy_ (15. Juli 2019)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit...

*Capra*
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: M

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Grip 2 / 2019
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 85psi (SAG ca. 20%)
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 8/15/5/5
Token: keine Ahnung - nicht geöffnet... also im "Originalzustand"

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float X2 / 2019
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/65/170
Druck / Federhärte: 175psi (SAG ca. 30%)
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 15/14/16/11
Token: keine Ahnung - nicht geöffnet... also im "Originalzustand"

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Maxxis DHF 2.3"
Druck: 1.6
Modell HR: Maxxis DHR2 2.3"
Druck: 1.8

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 80kg
Größe: 173cm
Position auf dem Rad: eher etwas hinten
Fahrstil: saubere Linie bevorzugt, im Notfall Lenker festhalten und reinhalten...
Fahrstrecken: Hometrails mit vielen Wurzeln und kleinen Sprüngen, Alpin mit vielen Absätzen, groben Steinen und dicken Wurzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniM (15. Juli 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Edit: @BenniM. Deine LSC hat 14 Klicks? Ich fühl hier nur 12 Klicks.
> Oder hast du eine RCT3 mit 20Klicks?



Zu viel Copy&Paste ... habe eine RCT3. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei der Gabel ein paar Klicks bei LSC und LSR zu wenig gefühlt habe . Werte passe ich oben noch an. Der Dämpfer hat 8 Klicks LSR insgesamt oder?


----------



## NvD17 (16. Juli 2019)

*Edit: Andere Gabel und Dämpfer

Capra CF*
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 29
Rahmengröße: XXL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float 36 Factory Grip2 2019
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 90psi
HSC/LSC/HSR/LSR: 10/6/3/4 --> von geschlossen gezählt
Token: 1

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float X2 Factory 2020
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230x60 160mm
Druck / Federhärte: 260psi
HSC/LSC/HSR/LSR: 11/11/8/9 --> von geschlossen gezählt
Token: 3x 0.3


*Reifen*
Modell VR: E*THIRTEEN TRSR 29x2.35
Druck: 1.6 bar
Modell HR: Maxxis DHR II 29x2.4 EXO 3C MaxxTerra
Druck: 1.8 bar

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 93-95kg (fahrfertig)
Größe: 188cm
Position auf dem Rad: relativ zentral
Fahrstil: verspielt bis aggressiv
Fahrstrecken: flowige und verblockte Trails, Bikepark (Brandnertal, Lenzerheide, usw.), Tagestouren


----------



## Agent500 (16. Juli 2019)

NvD17 schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie viele Token im RockShox Super Deluxe RC3 im CF 29 von 2018 serienmäßig verbaut sind?



Hilft dir leider nur halb weiter, könnte aber eine Tendenz sein. Im normalen R, am Capra 29 (2018), sind keine Token verbaut.



BenniM schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat 8 Klicks LSR insgesamt oder?


Ja sind 8. 
DebonAir hast du in der Gabel selbst nachgerüstet?
Frage nur, weil das ja meist mit einem Upgrade auf 180mm _(bei 27,5)_ passiert.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juli 2019)

*Capra*
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: XL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Factory Grip2 (quasi 2019)
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 70 PSI (eine andere Pumpe zeigt 75 an)
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: offen/offen/1/ganz zu 
Token: 0

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox X2 Factory Grip2
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/65/170mm
Druck / Federhärte: 240 PSI
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 4/12/3/ganz zu (*von offen *-- muss noch nachzählen)
Token: 3

*Reifen*
Modell VR: meist E13 TRS race + Huck Norris
Druck: 1,4-5
Modell HR: meist Hans Dampf 2,4 Snakeskin Pacestar + Huck Norris
Druck: 1,8
Druck und Reifen variieren je nach Strecke. (z.B. hält am Schöckl (Graz) der HR nicht, dort dann z.B. ein E13 TRS plus)

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 80-82
Größe: 192cm
Position auf dem Rad: zentral, bei Angst weiter hinten 
Fahrstil: mal technisch, mal schnell
Fahrstrecken: bevorzugt Naturtrails

@andy_ Dein Verhältnis von Gabel (85 psi) zu Dämpfer (175 psi) ist sehr ungewöhnlich für 80kg. Schlägt's dir da nicht hinten dauernd durch und vorne wird der Federweg kaum genutzt? (vgl. meine Werte und die von MarKurte)


----------



## andy_ (16. Juli 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @andy_ Dein Verhältnis von Gabel (85 psi) zu Dämpfer (175 psi) ist sehr ungewöhnlich für 80kg. Schlägt's dir da nicht hinten dauernd durch und vorne wird der Federweg kaum genutzt? (vgl. meine Werte und die von MarKurte)



Hi Flo

mein Setup weicht schon von euren ab...

ich bin Vorne härter unterwegs... mit weniger Druck hatte ich zuviel SAG für meinen Geschmack (aktuell 20%)
deswegen bin ich auf mehr Druck und weniger Dämpfung gegangen (vor allem bei Compression)
genutzt wird der Federweg zu ca. 90% bei einem netten einmetrigen Sprung ins fast Flache...

hinten bin ich weicher als ihr... da hab ich 30% SAG
ich habe den Dämpfer auf "schnell" getrimmt, das behagt mir ganz gut auf gröberen Wurzelteppichen
bei leichten Trails schliesse ich den Dämpfer und habe noch genug Federung
trotz allem habe ich keine Durchschläge beim selben einmetrigen Sprung ins fast flache Gelände
da nutze ich schon auch 90-95% vom Federweg...

höhere Drops springe ich nicht, weil ich nicht mehr unsterblich bin...   

Gruss Andy


----------



## NvD17 (16. Juli 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Hilft dir leider nur halb weiter, könnte aber eine Tendenz sein. Im normalen R, am Capra 29 (2018), sind keine Token verbaut.



Danke für den Anhaltspunkt. Werde den Dämpfer vermutlich demnächst eh mal aufmachen.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2019)

NvD17 schrieb:


> Danke für den Anhaltspunkt. Werde den Dämpfer vermutlich demnächst eh mal aufmachen.



Am Capra al Base 29" 2019 war auch nur der Reduzierspacer verbaut.


----------



## NvD17 (16. Juli 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Am Capra al Base 29" 2019 war auch nur der Reduzierspacer verbaut.


Alles klar, danke euch für die schnellen Rückmeldungen


----------



## BenniM (16. Juli 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> DebonAir hast du in der Gabel selbst nachgerüstet?
> Frage nur, weil das ja meist mit einem Upgrade auf 180mm _(bei 27,5)_ passiert.


Ja, selbst nachgerüstet. Wollte erst mal bei 170 bleiben, da ich noch relativ viel selbst hochtrete.


----------



## MrPuky (18. Juli 2019)

Sagt mal Leute,
wie steht es denn mit der Nutzung des Federwegs bei RS Lyrik RC2 180mm mir der Charger 2.1 Kartusche . Hatte schon zwischen 0 Token mit 110 PSI und 2 Token mit 85 PSI recht viel durchprobiert. Das Setup sollte für ca. 90 Kg bei einem 27 Zoll Capra funktionieren. Der Thread gibt einem den Anreiz sich irgendwo zwischen den beiden Extremsetups (2 Token=Flummi / 0 Token=Planierraupe) einzufinden.

Ist auch echt gut und hilfreich, doch ich vermisse die Info wie viel Sag Ihr mit den geposteten Einstellungen erreicht. 
Wie viel Sag fahrt Ihr? Und wie viel Federweg habt ihr über?

Wäre auch für jeden Denkanstoß dankbar. Vielleicht hakts bei mir auch an irgend einer Stelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute,
> wie steht es denn mit der Nutzung des Federwegs bei RS Lyrik RC2 180mm mir der Charger 2.1 Kartusche . Hatte schon zwischen 0 Token mit 110 PSI und 2 Token mit 85 PSI recht viel durchprobiert. Das Setup sollte für ca. 90 Kg bei einem 27 Zoll Capra funktionieren. Der Thread gibt einem den Anreiz sich irgendwo zwischen den beiden Extremsetups (2 Token=Flummi / 0 Token=Planierraupe) einzufinden.
> 
> Ist auch echt gut und hilfreich, doch ich vermisse die Info wie viel Sag Ihr mit den geposteten Einstellungen erreicht.
> ...



Ich hatte den SAG extra nicht aufgenommen. Der SAG ist eine tolle Erfindung zum starten des setups. Letztendlich bleibt er aber nur eine Hilfe. Ich stelle mein Fahrwerk so ein, dass ich an der Gabel ca. 5-10 mm restfederweg habe. Dämpfer eher 5 mm Rest hub. Das ist für mich dann einfach ein bisschen Reserve die bei harten Fehlern mich rettet. 


Ich bin aktuell in Saalbach und versuche mein Capra abzustimmen. Leider war der erste Tag nicht so von Erfolg gekrönt. Die Strecken sind bei meiner g schwindigkeit schon massiv anstrengend. Ich denke ich werde an der Gabel auf ca. 20% sag gehen, weniger endprogrssion und dafür die hsc und lsc raus nehmen.


----------



## Agent500 (18. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Hatte schon zwischen 0 Token mit 110 PSI und 2 Token mit 85 PSI recht viel durchprobiert.


Ich dachte, die Token zu Luftdrucktheorie wäre überholt?
Das Verhalten, dass man bei einem strafferen Setup 10-20mm der 180mm Lyrik nicht mehr wirklich nutzt ist bekannt.
Ich verbuche das unter Lenkwinkelerhaltung in schnellen Steilstücken und einer vergrößerten Reserve bei schlechten Landungen.
Fahre die üblichen 25% SAG in der Abfahrtsposition, Setup siehe Post.



MrPuky schrieb:


> bei RS Lyrik RC2 180mm mir der Charger 2.1 Kartusche


Bin etwas verwirrt.  RC2 ist Charger 2, Ultimate ist Charger 2.1. 
Alle Capras haben in Serie die Charger 2. Hast du die Dämpfungseinheit auf Modelljahr 2020 getauscht?


----------



## MrPuky (19. Juli 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich hatte den SAG extra nicht aufgenommen. Der SAG ist eine tolle Erfindung zum starten des setups. Letztendlich bleibt er aber nur eine Hilfe. Ich stelle mein Fahrwerk so ein, dass ich an der Gabel ca. 5-10 mm restfederweg habe. Dämpfer eher 5 mm Rest hub. Das ist für mich dann einfach ein bisschen Reserve die bei harten Fehlern mich rettet.



Salve [email protected],
der SAG ist nicht nur eine Hilfserfindung. Er setzt Federhärte in relation zu Fahrergewicht und ist damit eine wichtige Konstante in der Fahrwerkseinstellung. Außerdem lässt SAG Rückschlüsse zu darauf wie sich das Fahrwerk für denjenigen anfühlt.

Wenn also einer schreibt: Fahre meine Gabel mit 120 PSI bei 78 kg! Dann sagen einem die Zahlen nicht viel es sei denn man wiegt zufällig 78 kg.
Ich persönlich finde immer eine Info zu viel besser als eine zu wenig.

(Leider unterliegt der SAG großen Schwankungen bei der bestimmung. Bei der Lyrik sind es bei mir +-5% venn ich den Kopf vor oder nach hinten tue. Um das zu kompensieren ist dann wieder die Angabe Position im Bike ganz hilfreich die bei allen vorhanden ist.)


----------



## MrPuky (19. Juli 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Token zu Luftdrucktheorie wäre überholt?
> Das Verhalten, dass man bei einem strafferen Setup 10-20mm der 180mm Lyrik nicht mehr wirklich nutzt ist bekannt.
> Ich verbuche das unter Lenkwinkelerhaltung in schnellen Steilstücken und einer vergrößerten Reserve bei schlechten Landungen.
> Fahre die üblichen 25% SAG in der Abfahrtsposition, Setup siehe Post.



Servus Agent500,
vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Angaben. Bei 25% SAG ist es recht wahrscheinlich dass RS einem nur 2 cm Federweg nicht zur Verfügung stellt. Leider fühlen sich 25% SAG bei mir nach einem ziemlichen Hin-und hergelommel beim pedalieren an. Würde eher so auf ca. 20% SAG gehen wodurch es bei mir eher 4cm nicht genutzter Federweg sind. Wird man wohl mit leben müssen...

Was meinste denn mit der Überholung der Luftdrucktheorie mit Tokens - dat raff ich nicht!



Agent500 schrieb:


> Bin etwas verwirrt.  RC2 ist Charger 2, Ultimate ist Charger 2.1.
> Alle Capras haben in Serie die Charger 2. Hast du die Dämpfungseinheit auf Modelljahr 2020 getauscht?



Ja die Gabel wurde komplett ausgeweidet. Jetzt ist der neue Charger drin. Fühlt sich besser an als vorher. Spricht besser an und es ist auch mehr Bewegung in der Gabel. Würde es aber nicht weiterempfehlen. Hat 4 Clicks HSC. Bin den gleichen Trail wie ein Affe in allen 4 Clicks gefahren. Der unterschied ist minimal bis nicht vorhanden.

Noch ein paar Tage dann poste ich ein brauchbares Setup hoffe ich...


----------



## Agent500 (20. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Leider fühlen sich 25% SAG bei mir nach einem ziemlichen Hin-und hergelommel beim pedalieren an.



Also beim Uphill haut man ja eh die LSC rein, da passiert ja wipptechnisch gar nix.
Und im Downhill ist es beim Pedalieren doch völlig normal, dass das System etwas wippt.
180mm mit geringem Losbrechmoment. Was soll die Gabel denn da auch anderes machen?



MrPuky schrieb:


> Was meinste denn mit der Überholung der Luftdrucktheorie mit Tokens - dat raff ich nicht!



Token packt man in die positive Luftkammer, um die Endprogression zu erhöhen.
Der Basisluftdruck bleibt dabei aber immer identisch.
Das von hinten aufgezogene Pferd, mit zusätzlichen Token den Luftdruck abzusenken, da man sich diesen, wegen der höheren Endprogression, auf einmal leisten kann, um den Vorteil eines geringeren Losbrechmoments zu erzeugen, führt doch nur zum Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg. Zudem reduziert man durch die Druckreduktion die Endprogressionsfähigkeiten des Token.
Dachte, das fällt unter funktionierendes, aber nicht zielführendes Forumshabwissen, dass eben überholt ist.  
_(keinere Druckanpassungen (5-10psi) in diesem Zusammenhang mal ausgeschlossen)_



MrPuky schrieb:


> Ja die Gabel wurde komplett ausgeweidet. Jetzt ist der neue Charger drin.


Welches Capra hast du denn gekauft? Hast du jetzt von einer RC/ RCT3 zu einer Ultimate gewechselt oder von einer RC2 zu einer Ultimate?



MrPuky schrieb:


> Hat 4 Clicks HSC.


Sollten 5 sein, oder?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (21. Juli 2019)

An die DHX2-Fahrer:
Habe eben beim gründlichen Radputz bemerkt, dass ich auf der Oberfläche des Dämpfer-"Gehäuses" (weiß nicht, wie der korrekte Terminus technicus ist) leichte Riefenbildung/Abrieb habe.
Habe den Bereich im angehängten Bild mal grün markiert.
So als ob die Feder beim Einfedern das Gehäuse touchieren würde.

Erklärt sich mir allerdings nicht richtig. Die Feder ist korrekt gespannt, wackelt nur minimals (so wie ich's eigentlich bisher von jedem Coil-Dämfer kenne), wenn ich mit beiden Händen an ihr rüttele und sitzt richtig im Dämpfer.
Die Feder hat innen an einer Stelle innen auch minimale Abriebsspuren.

Habt Ihr ebenfalls solchen "Abrieb"?
Habt Ihr eine Idee, woher das kommen könnte?

Vielleicht sehe ich grade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, bin dankbar für jeden Input 

Edit: Mal im Gebrauchtmarkt gestöbert. 99% aller SLS Federn zeigen im Inneren Abriebsspuren...entweder sind wir alle zu dämlich, die Feder richtig vorzuspannen, oder ich bin ansatzweise beruhigt


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Salve [email protected],
> der SAG ist nicht nur eine Hilfserfindung. Er setzt Federhärte in relation zu Fahrergewicht und ist damit eine wichtige Konstante in der Fahrwerkseinstellung. Außerdem lässt SAG Rückschlüsse zu darauf wie sich das Fahrwerk für denjenigen anfühlt.
> 
> Wenn also einer schreibt: Fahre meine Gabel mit 120 PSI bei 78 kg! Dann sagen einem die Zahlen nicht viel es sei denn man wiegt zufällig 78 kg.
> ...



Dass der Sag keine Berechtigung hat, wollte ich damit gar nicht ausdrücken.
Vielleicht wäre es gar nicht verkehrt den SAG noch mit aufzugreifen. 
Damit könnte man auch den Dämpferpumpenfehler umgehen. 

Ich persönlich achte nahezu gar nicht auf den SAG. 
Ich nehme ihn für das erste "anpumpen", dann wird nach genutzem Federweg in 5 PSI schritten angepasst.



Braaaap schrieb:


> An die DHX2-Fahrer:
> Habe eben beim gründlichen Radputz bemerkt, dass ich auf der Oberfläche des Dämpfer-"Gehäuses" (weiß nicht, wie der korrekte Terminus technicus ist) leichte Riefenbildung/Abrieb habe.
> Habe den Bereich im angehängten Bild mal grün markiert.
> So als ob die Feder beim Einfedern das Gehäuse touchieren würde.
> ...



Das Problem ist die Feder in sich. Beim Komprimieren knickt diese leider etwas nach innen ein und stößt dann an das Dämpfergehäuse.
Das Problem hatte ich damals auch schon am RC4. 
Ob Axiallager und passende Zentrierspacer was bringen, kann ich nicht sagen - wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit etwas auszuprobieren. 
ggf. Schutzfolie aufkleben.


----------



## MrPuky (22. Juli 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Welches Capra hast du denn gekauft? Hast du jetzt von einer RC/ RCT3 zu einer Ultimate gewechselt oder von einer RC2 zu einer Ultimate?
> 
> Sollten 5 sein, oder?



Servus Agen500!
Mit den ersten beiden Punkten deines Posts haste wohl recht. Probier immer noch mich an das gelommel zu gewöhnen. Im Uphill rechne ich ja mit nichts anderem. Aber in so XC Passagen nervt es doch ziemlich. Um dem entgegenzuwirken habe ich eben nach Zugabe des Tokens nicht den gleichen PSI Wert genommen sondern den gleichen SAG als Richtlinie. Leider brauchts wohl noch paar PSI mehr....

Mein Upgrade ging von Lyrik RC. Die war am Capra AL Base verbaut. Habe extra auf die Version gelauert weil ich keine teuren e*thirteen Komponenten haben wollte. Leider gestaltet sich der Wechsel von Fox zu RS bissle holprig.

Das mit den 5 Klicks kan nich nicht bestätigen..



[email protected] schrieb:


> Dass der Sag keine Berechtigung hat, wollte ich damit gar nicht ausdrücken.
> Vielleicht wäre es gar nicht verkehrt den SAG noch mit aufzugreifen.
> Damit könnte man auch den Dämpferpumpenfehler umgehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich soweit bin schreib ich SAG mal dazu. Wird schon nicht schaden. Ja Ja auf jeden Fall nicht die RS Pumpe nehmen.
Ich gehe inzwischen in Richtung 15% SAG. Sprich ich nehm das auch nicht mehr so ernst....


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2019)

MrPuky schrieb:


> Wenn ich soweit bin schreib ich SAG mal dazu. Wird schon nicht schaden. Ja Ja auf jeden Fall nicht die RS Pumpe nehmen.
> Ich gehe inzwischen in Richtung 15% SAG. Sprich ich nehm das auch nicht mehr so ernst....



ich hab den SAG mal aufgenommen. Man kann ja das ganze noch anpasssen, sofern man die SAG werte hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juli 2019)

Werd's erstmal mit Schutzfolie versuchen.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 348981 (24. Juli 2019)

DHX2 geht zurück zu Fox.
Erst war der Tenor "Das ist normal", nach Erhalt der Bilder hieß es dann aber sehr zügig "Bitte Dämpfer einschicken, das müssen wir prüfen!"...

Bei Interesse halte ich Euch gerne auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Agent500 (25. Juli 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Habe den Bereich im angehängten Bild mal grün markiert.


Ich seh das Bild nicht?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. Juli 2019)

Ja, das hat's irgendwie zerrissen beim Upload, keine Ahnung :/

Die Markierung ist letztlich auch rot geworden


----------



## MarKurte (27. Juli 2019)

habe gestern einen lower leg service gemacht und festgestellt, dass in der Lufteinheit meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Fett war. Gleichzeitig habe ich wieder auf einen Token umgeschwenkt. Was soll ich sagen... Ich weiß nicht ob es am Fett lag weil es dadurch zu Problemen mit der Negativkammer kommen kann, aber die Gabel fühlt sich deutlich besser an. Fahre jetzt über 70 psi und habe keinerlei probleme mehr, obwohl mir die Gabel bei meinen ersten Fahrten mit einem Token und 70 psi nicht gefiel. 

Wie auch immer, jetzt geht es 10 Tage in die Berge. Anschließend werde ich meine Settings hier vermutlich deutlich verändern.


----------



## damnit (28. Juli 2019)

Hi, also ich habe beim putzen das gleiche Problem bemerkt. 
Ich dachte das wäre evtl. Normal.

Halte mich doch mal bitte auf dem Laufenden. 

Danke  



Braaaap schrieb:


> Ja, das hat's irgendwie zerrissen beim Upload, keine Ahnung :/
> 
> Die Markierung ist letztlich auch rot geworden
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Juli 2019)

Finde das bei einem Dämpfer, der eine UVP von gut 900 Euro hat, nicht normal. Glücklicherweise teilt FOX Deutschland diese Ansicht wohl.
Bei CC ist da zum Beispiel eine austauschbare Plastikhülse drübergezogen, soweit ich weiß.
Der Dämpfer geht nach dem Urlaub zu FOX.
Halte dich gerne auf dem Laufenden.

Welche Feder hast du denn drin, also sowohl Länge als auch Härte?


----------



## minimalistik (6. August 2019)

Servus Männer, 
bin stolze besitzter Capra Al 2019 27,5 grosse L und ich brauche ein wenig Hilfe mit Fox Dämpfer und Gabel  Einstellung , mit meine 75kg 176 cm Grösse bin am Fummel aber immer noch nicht zufrieden .....danke für Hilfe


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Servus Männer,
> bin stolze besitzter Capra Al 2019 27,5 grosse L und ich brauche ein wenig Hilfe mit Fox Dämpfer und Gabel  Einstellung , mit meine 75kg 176 cm Grösse bin am Fummel aber immer noch nicht zufrieden .....danke für Hilfe



Lade dir den fox tuning guide runter und schaff dir mit Hilfe deiner Daten (gewicht) anhand der Tabellen eine gute Basis.


----------



## Schoppi11 (26. August 2019)

Servus miteinander 

Ich habe endlich getan und werde zum ersten Mal einen DHX2 in mein Capra 29 2019 XL hängen. 

Jedoch durch mehrwöchiges stöbern bin ich nur noch umschlauer geworden wenn es um die federhärte geht. 

Zu mir;

Ich wiege 93-97 kg fahrfertig je nach Ausrüstung. Fahrstill: höchsten 2-3 m Drops eher drüberbrettern als springen. 

Rein wegen der Farbe würde ich eher auf die SAR enduro lite Feder tendieren. Wäre sehr froh über Tipps von euch da mir der Kopf Qualmt. Ich habe von verschiedenen Leuten LBS Härten zwischen 375 und 550 gehört/gelesen


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. August 2019)

Servus, 
Habe bei mir die 450er verbaut. Wiege fahrfertig ca 92 kg.
Das Setup ist weich, ich schlage aber nicht durch.

Würde dir bei deinem Gewicht zur 500er raten...


----------



## Schoppi11 (27. August 2019)

Guten Morgen,

Danke dir. Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht aber bei soviel unterschiedlichen Meinungen wird es wohl auf viel testen rauslaufen ;(. Da der Hinterbau vom Capra sehr progressiv ist kann man evtl ne weichere fahren. Wird wohl zwischen 450, 475 und 500 sein


----------



## Flash_Matze (17. September 2019)

Capra
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: L
Vorbau: 50 mm

Federgabel
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Factory Grip
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 72 PSI laut elektronischer Pumpe
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 11/12/7/6 von zu
Token: 1

Dämpfer
Modell & Baujahr: Fox X2 Factory Grip2
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/65/170mm
Druck / Federhärte: 192 PSI laut elektronischer Pumpe
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 16/17/14/15 von zu
Token: 4

Reifen
Modell VR: Maxxis Shorty 2.5
Druck: 1,8
Modell HR: Maxxis DHR2 2.4
Druck: 1,9–2.0

Fahrer
Gewicht: 70
Größe: 179
Position auf dem Rad: bisschen zentral, eher nach vorne
Fahrstil: technisch, Felsen, Wurzeln, Sprünge
Fahrstrecken: bevorzuge Parks und Trails


----------



## Bomberpilot (20. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Ja, das hat's irgendwie zerrissen beim Upload, keine Ahnung :/
> 
> Die Markierung ist letztlich auch rot geworden
> 
> ...



Hi, ich habe bei meinem Dämpfer das gleiche "Problem", wäre super, wenn du mich auch auf dem laufenden halten könntest...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Deleted 348981 (20. September 2019)

Hab auf der Eurobike mal mit den Fox-Dudes gesprochen:
Das Problem ist dass bei mir die Feder nach den vorgegebenen zwei Umdrehungen immer noch leichtes seitliches Spiel hat.
Wenn ich solange drehe, bis nix mehr wackelt, kratzt auch nix...Sind dann aber eher 5 Umdrehungen als zwei.
Einer der Fox-Mitarbeiter meinte dann sowas wie "joa..grade bei den längeren metrischen Einbaumaßen können das auch schon mal mehr als drei sein..."
Fand ich recht unbefriedigend.
Bin aber noch immer nich dazu gekommen, das Ding einzuschicken...


----------



## Agent500 (21. September 2019)

@Braaaap 
Joe, aber das mit der Umdrehungsanzahl war ja schon hilfreich. 
Sind die drei Umdrehungen die Basisvorspannung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. September 2019)

Hab's korrigiert, sind zwei turns, nicht drei.
Oftmals wird bei Fox aber irgendwo erwähnt, dass es zwei "full turns" sein sollen, ab dem Moment, wo der Vorspannteller die Feder berührt.
Unter folgendem Link ist dann die Rede von zwei"full turns" ab dem Moment in dem die Feder nicht mehr wackelt:








						SHOCK- 2020 All Coil Shocks (DHX2 and VAN models) | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				



Das macht dann zumindest bei den langen metrischen Einbaumaßen schon einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2019)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> 
> Ich habe endlich getan und werde zum ersten Mal einen DHX2 in mein Capra 29 2019 XL hängen.
> 
> ...


Die Enduro Lite kannst du, wenn du einen 230x60 Dämpfer hast, fahren.
Falls du aber, so wie ich, auf 230x65 gewechselt hast, musst du die DH Version nehmen. Denn die Lite geht nur bis 63mm Hub.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2019)

Zum Thema Vorspannung: Maximal darf man die Fox mit zwei vollen Umdrehungen vorspannen.
Bedeutet aber nicht, dass das der Startpunkt ist.
Denn mit der Vorspannung stellt man den SAG ein!
Meine Feder ist so eingestellt, dass ich den Dämpfer entlaste, den Federteller dann an die Feder anschraube bist er sich mitdreht, wenn ich die Feder drehe. Danach noch ne Halbe Umdrehung und die ist Fest. Von dem Punkt an habe ich noch 1 1/2 Umdrehungen Rest.
Das habe ich auch am DH Bike mit der Titanfeder im CCDB gemacht.
@Braaaap
Am CCDB habe ich ein Axiallager von Ti-Springs gefahren. Das sorgte dafür, dass es nicht mehr am Kunststoff geschliffen hat. Und die Feder wird nicht mehr verdreht, was wohl ein besseres Ansprechen bewirken soll.


----------



## pat. (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
zuerst möchte ich einfach mal loswerden, was das hier für ein toller Thread ist- klasse!
Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz (zuvor Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race 2019) und es ist eine Macht 
Aus genanten Grund, habe ich mich bislang noch nicht so ausgiebig mit der Fahrwerksabstimmung beschäftigen können.
Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich noch nicht 100%-ig zufrieden, denke der hat noch viel Reserven, Gabel ist top!

Hier nun (endlich) meine Daten.

*Capra*
Model: CF Pro Race
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: L

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Grip 2 / 2019
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 72psi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 4/10/7/6 (lt. Fox Fork Owner Guide)
Token: noch nicht geöffnet, Originalzustand

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float X2 / 2019
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/65/170
Druck / Federhärte: 185psi ca. 27.5% SAG
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 15/14/16/11(lt. Fox SHOCK - 2018 Float X2 Help Center)
Compression: Medium lt. Fox-ID
Token: lt. Fox-ID 0.3 Spacer x3, Originalzustand

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 3C Maxx Grip - 29x2,50" WT + Anaconda
Druck: 1.10
Modell HR: Maxxis Highroller II EXO 3C Maxx Terra - 29x2,50" WT + Anaconda
Druck: 1.25
--> mittels Schwalbe Druckluftprüfer bestimmt.
P.S. Standpumpen sind gerade im unteren Bereich sehr ungenau.

*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 70 kg (fahrfertig)
Größe: 180 cm, Schrittlänge: 84 cm
Position auf dem Rad: wahrscheinlich eher zu weit hinten -.-
Fahrstil: tendenziell versuche ich saubere Linien zu treffen, falls es zu brenzlich wird, Augen zu und durch. Versuche derzeit aktiver auf dem Rad zu werden, in die Kurven drücken etc.
Fahrstrecken: fahre alles mögliche, ich mag die Freeride Strecke im Bikepark Winterberg sehr (Speedrausch), die La Roots im Bikepark Lac Blanc zählt mit zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken. Die DH-Strecke im Bikepark Klinovec war eine Herausforderung für mich, hat mir dennoch gut gefallen, also ich denke hier zeigen sich gut die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker auf.
Hometrails (Heidelberg) sind eher wurzelig, steinig.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Oktober 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> *Reifen*
> Modell VR: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 3C Maxx Grip - 29x2,50" WT + Anaconda
> Druck: 1.10
> Modell HR: Maxxis Highroller II EXO 3C Maxx Terra - 29x2,50" WT + Anaconda
> ...



Um nicht immer mit einem zusätzlichen Druckluftprüfer zu testen, habe ich mir die "JoeBlow Fat" von Topeak geholt. 
Die ist ursprünglich für Fatbikes ausgelegt, und hat daher nur ein Manometer bis 2 Bar.
Da ist die Anzeige dann super exakt, und problemlos im Nachkomma-Bereich abzulesen und den Reifendruck einzustellen.


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Oktober 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Um nicht immer mit einem zusätzlichen Druckluftprüfer zu testen, habe ich mir die "JoeBlow Fat" von Topeak geholt.
> Die ist ursprünglich für Fatbikes ausgelegt, und hat daher nur ein Manometer bis 2 Bar.
> Da ist die Anzeige dann super exakt, und problemlos im Nachkomma-Bereich abzulesen und den Reifendruck einzustellen.



Die Idee ist gut. Ich fahre eh niemals über 2 bar. Würdest du also uneingeschränkt empfehlen?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall im 0,1er Bereich, "deinen" Druck finden, auch wenn der geeichte Wert vielleicht abweichen kann.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall die Werte der JoeBlow Fat mit einem digitalen Prüfer gegen gecheckt, und hatte keine Abweichung. 

Also meinerseits absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Oktober 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zuerst möchte ich einfach mal loswerden, was das hier für ein toller Thread ist- klasse!
> Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz (zuvor Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race 2019) und es ist eine Macht
> Aus genanten Grund, habe ich mich bislang noch nicht so ausgiebig mit der Fahrwerksabstimmung beschäftigen können.
> ...


Hi, 

Du fährst die 36 aber schon recht straff oder? Relativ viel Druck bei die deinem Gewicht und dazu noch recht viel Compression. Empfehlung wäre ja eher 65 Psi und 6 clicks Lsc out. Taugt?


----------



## pat. (28. Oktober 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du fährst die 36 aber schon recht straff oder? Relativ viel Druck bei die deinem Gewicht und dazu noch recht viel Compression. Empfehlung wäre ja eher 65 Psi und 6 clicks Lsc out. Taugt?



ja minimal härter als vorgegeben. Ich finds gut so, habe die 65 psi aber ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht probiert. Mach ich vielleicht noch. Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich noch etwas mehr Dämpfung vom Reifen erhalte als andere, weil so wenig Luftdruck im Reifen fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Oktober 2019)

1.1 vorne ist halt auch echt sau wenig.
Einen vergleichbar geringen Druck habe ich selber noch nicht ausprobiert - außer bei schleichenden Platten 
Würde da gefühlt eher auf weniger Dampf in der Gabel geben und dann etwas mehr Luftdruck in den Reifen geben.
Aber erlaubt ist, was gefällt. Wenn's so für dich läuft, ist das doch perfekt!


----------



## Rick7 (29. Oktober 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> ja minimal härter als vorgegeben. Ich finds gut so, habe die 65 psi aber ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht probiert. Mach ich vielleicht noch. Ich bilde mir ein, dass ich noch etwas mehr Dämpfung vom Reifen erhalte als andere, weil so wenig Luftdruck im Reifen fahren kann.


Ja klar Reifendruck macht sich bei kleinen schlägen etc. schon bemerkbar.
Fahre auf hometrails selber vorne ca. 1,3 bar.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Oktober 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ja klar Reifendruck macht sich bei kleinen schlägen etc. schon bemerkbar.
> Fahre auf hometrails selber vorne ca. 1,3 bar.



Fahre die e13 Reifen auch vorne mit 1,2 und hinten 1,5 bar.
Wobei beide sicher noch 0,1 oder sogar 0,2 weniger vertragen.
Aber da der Grip auch so schon richtig gut ist, passt das.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Oktober 2019)

*Capra*
Model: CF
Baujahr: 2018
Reifengröße: 27,5"
Rahmengröße: XL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Grip 2 / 2019
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 80psi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 10/14/5/5
Token: noch nicht geöffnet, Originalzustand

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float X2 / 2018
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 250/75/180
Druck / Federhärte: 185psi ca. 27% SAG
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 18/16/17/14(lt. Fox SHOCK - 2018 Float X2 Help Center)
Compression: Medium lt. Fox-ID
Token: lt. Fox-ID 0.3 Spacer x5, da aus einem Rage CF

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Schwalbe magix Mary SG Ultra Soft 27,5x2,35
Luftdruck: 1,4 Bar
Modell HR: Schwalbe magix Mary SS Soft 27,5x2,35
Luftdruck: 1,8 Bar
mittels Schwalbe Druckluftprüfer bestimmt.


*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 90 kg (fahrfertig)
Größe: 186 cm, Schrittlänge: 86 cm
Position auf dem Rad:  eher zu weit hinten mit dem Versuch Zentraler zu werden
Fahrstil: Versuche derzeit aktiver auf dem Rad zu werden, in die Kurven drücken etc.
Fahrstrecken: fahre alles mögliche
Hometrails: Bergisches Land sind eher wurzelig

Mit meiner Gabel Abstimmung bin ich zufrieden, beim Dämpfer weis ich noch nicht so recht. Ich kann`s gerade nicht so richtig beschreiben.Mir fehlt da etwas das "Satte", gerade bei Wurzelfeldern.
Leider weis ich noch nicht so recht wohin ich am Dämpfer jetzt was drehen soll !


----------



## Rick7 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mal 1-2 clicks weniger Lsc und hsc sowie ein bis zwei clicks weniger Lsr probieren. Oder auch mal mehr sag, wobei du ja eh schon fast 30% hast. Ansonsten is n back to back test einfach super. Muss man halt Zeit und Lust drauf haben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mit meiner Gabel Abstimmung bin ich zufrieden, beim Dämpfer weis ich noch nicht so recht. Ich kann`s gerade nicht so richtig beschreiben.Mir fehlt da etwas das "Satte", gerade bei Wurzelfeldern.
> Leider weis ich noch nicht so recht wohin ich am Dämpfer jetzt was drehen soll !


Ich hab's eh schon öfter geschrieben, mach mal eine Testfahrt damit: 
HSR ganz zudrehen, 
LSR fast ganz auf. 
C weitgehend auf. 

War für mich ein Augenöffner. 
Aufgrund der geschlossenen HSR kickt er nicht nach größeren Schlägen, 
aufgrund der schnellen LSR kann der Dämpfer aber ganz fein und schnell jede Wurzel wegschlucken. 

(inspiriert von dem recht bekannten Vorsprung Suspension Video)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (29. Oktober 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab's eh schon öfter geschrieben, mach mal eine Testfahrt damit:
> HSR ganz zudrehen,
> LSR fast ganz auf.
> C weitgehend auf.
> ...


Beim X2 mag das evtl. stimmen. Aber nicht vergessen, dass das für die Grip 2 Kartusche der Fox 36 nicht anwendbar ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich sprach zwar eh vom Dämpfer, aber ich mache es bei der Gabel (36 Grip2) genauso und mir taugt's. 
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich's plüschig mag. Jemand der eine straffe Federung mag, wird damit eher nicht zufrieden sein. 

Nichtsdestotrotz: große Empfehlung, das mal auszuprobieren. Ist ja in 5 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## Rick7 (29. Oktober 2019)

Klingt spannend, werd ich mal probieren. 
Mags ja auch eher plüschig


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab's eh schon öfter geschrieben, mach mal eine Testfahrt damit:
> HSR ganz zudrehen,
> LSR fast ganz auf.
> C weitgehend auf.
> ...



Hmm ich weiß gerade nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
wie das Setup funktioniert ist mir ein Rätsel 


üblicherweise dient der LSR als Gegenspieler zur Federhärte. 
HSR dient dem unkontrollierten Ausfedern mit hoher Hubgeschwindigkeiten.

du beschneidest dein Fahrwerk im Ölfluss. Durch den geschlossenen HSR kommst du nicht ausreichend schnell wiederzurück in den Federweg ( aus mind. 50% gebrauchten Federweg). 
das versuchst du über den LSR und der geringen LSC auszugleichen.

die Druckstufen und die Zugstufen müssen im Ausgleich sein, damit es richtig funktioniert.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal eine Strecke mit deinem Setup fahren und dann das ganze mindestens 2-3 mal mit dem Fox Standard Setup. 
ich wage zu wetten, dass dein Fahrwerk besser funktionieren müsste.

alle Fahrwerk Hersteller prüfen normalerweise ihre setups auf einem Dyno um es abzustimmen. Daher sind inzwischen die Setups (bis auf spezielle Bedürfnisse) nahezu on Point. Ich bin bei allen setups max 3 Klicks abgewichen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin nun nicht der einzige der so fährt, auch andere haben das Video gesehen. 
Das Zeug federt locker schnell genug aus, zumindest bei meinen Drücken. (75 bzw 240 PSI)

Das Foxsetup bin ich anfangs gefahren, hat mir nicht getaugt. 

Aber wie gesagt, Vorlieben sind verschieden. 

Ausprobieren! 
(was ich aber tatsächlich auch mal wieder mit dem Standard machen werde)


----------



## 2pi (30. Oktober 2019)

Hatte das von Vorsprung auch probiert. Hat sich für mich aber irgendwie leblos angefühlt. Für den Park mit airtime hätte es aber evtl. gepasst.
Habe dann komplett selber abgestimmt, ohne mich an Fox zu orientieren und bin super zufrieden mit dem Elite Performance Fahrwerk.


----------



## Agent500 (30. Oktober 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> bin super zufrieden mit dem Elite Performance Fahrwerk



Hatte das 2018er denn schon die Grip 2 in der Elite?
Die FIT4 müsste ja eh anderes abgestimmt werden.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Durch den geschlossenen HSR kommst du nicht ausreichend schnell wiederzurück in den Federweg ( aus mind. 50% gebrauchten Federweg).



Wann genau greift denn der HSR? Ich hatte mal was vom letzten Drittel gelesen.


----------



## MarKurte (30. Oktober 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Hatte das von Vorsprung auch probiert. Hat sich für mich aber irgendwie leblos angefühlt. Für den Park mit airtime hätte es aber evtl. gepasst.
> Habe dann komplett selber abgestimmt, ohne mich an Fox zu orientieren und bin super zufrieden mit dem Elite Performance Fahrwerk.


Wäre super, wenn Du deine Settings auch mal reinstellen könntest  


Agent500 schrieb:


> Hatte das 2018er denn schon die Grip 2 in der Elite?
> Die FIT4 müsste ja eh anderes abgestimmt werden.
> Wann genau greift denn der HSR? Ich hatte mal was vom letzten Drittel gelesen.


Nein, Grip2 gibt es erst seit dem 2019er Capra bzw. seit der 2019er Fox 36. Wobei die 2019er Fox 36 bereits seit Sommer 2018 auf dem Markt ist.
HSR greift, wenn die Gabel schnell und tief eintaucht. Das geht ja, wenn man nicht gerade viel zu wenig Luft in der Gabel hat, sowieso Hand in Hand. Ergo, überwiegend bei flachen Landungen. Selbst schnelle kleine Schläge, wie bspw. Wurzeln, werden hauptsächlich durch LSR geregelt.
Dennoch sollte man nicht vergessen, das HSR und LSR sich auch gegenseitig etwas beeinflussen.


----------



## Agent500 (30. Oktober 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Nein, Grip2 gibt es erst seit dem 2019er Capra bzw. seit der 2019er Fox 36. Wobei die 2019er Fox 36 bereits seit Sommer 2018 auf dem Markt ist.



Ich war mir eben nicht so sicher, wann genau die Factory und wann die Elite 36 auf Grip 2 im Capra wechselte?
Ich glaube die ersten CF Pro Race 2018 wurden noch mit FIT 4 verkauft und haben dann gegen Mitte des Jahres auf Grip 2 gewechselt.
Bspw. Capra von @FloImSchnee.
Die 2018er CF Pro mit Elite Gabel waren länger mit FIT4 unterwegs, da hast du Recht.
Meine mich aber zu erinnern, auch schon 2018er CF Pro Capras mit Grip 2 gesehen zu haben.
Daher meine Frage.
Weiß nicht mehr wann @2pi sein Bike gekauft hat.



MarKurte schrieb:


> HSR greift, wenn die Gabel schnell und tief eintaucht.


Schon klar, die Frage war ja ab welcher Tiefe? ?
@[email protected] sprach ja von 50%, und ich meinte gelesen zu haben erst ab ca. 33% Restfederweg.


----------



## 2pi (30. Oktober 2019)

Meine 36er ist Grip 2.
Das bike wurde im Okt. 2018 bestellt. War aber lange ausverkauft und wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (30. Oktober 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich war mir eben nicht so sicher, wann genau die Factory und wann die Elite 36 auf Grip 2 im Capra wechselte?
> Ich glaube die ersten CF Pro Race 2018 wurden noch mit FIT 4 verkauft und haben dann gegen Mitte des Jahres auf Grip 2 gewechselt.
> Bspw. Capra von @FloImSchnee.
> Die 2018er CF Pro mit Elite Gabel waren länger mit FIT4 unterwegs, da hast du Recht.
> ...


Das kann man so glaube ich gar nicht sagen. Mit HSR stellt man ja den benötigten Druck ein, den das im Dämpfer befindliche Öl benötigt um die Shims nach oben zu drücken. Die Einstellung ist entscheidend. Siehe: 



Die Eintauchtiefe ist glaube ich eher bei HSC als bei HSR entscheidend.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2019)

So einfach lässt sich das nicht pauschalisieren. 
der HSR greift sobald der Ölfluss durch die LS Nadel nicht mehr reicht.

je weiter der LSR geschlossen ist (bei beispielsweise viel Druck), desto mehr arbeitet der HSR. ein sehr leichter Fahrer kann das Problem haben, dass der HSR gar nicht auf macht.

Das ganze ist natürlich auf die Druckstufe übertragbar.

somit kann der HSR die HSC schon bei 30% aber auch bei 70% arbeiten.

was lernen wir daraus? man muss seinen einstellbereich finden, die 3-5 Klicks wo man einen Unterschied merkt.

leider kann ich euch beim Fox nicht so viel helfen. Mein Push Zeug läuft etwas anders, da der HS Bereich stärker öffnet.


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin an die Einstellung von Erik als Testfahrer rangekommen. Mir wurde gesagt und aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die Fox Angaben oberflächlich zu betrachten sind. Capra oder Tues sind sehr individuell abzustimmen, laut Aussage von YT, FOX und kann es auch so bestätigen. Bin leider nur an meine Gewichtsklasse rangekommen. Versucht es mal, vielleicht hilft es einen.
Capra29 ProRace, Gewicht 71kg, Flatpedal, und immer von rechts komplett geschlossen nach links auf:
Dämpfer X2 (3 Spacer Standard) 30% Sag 182 PSI
HSR 14 LSR 13 / HSC 15 LSC 16

Fox 36 Grip2 ( 0 Spacer Standard) 77 PSI
LSR 6 HSR 5 / HSC 10 LSC 10

Meine Einstellung an seine Werte angepasst, Gewicht 69 mit Ausrüstung
Dämpfer X2 ( 4 Spacer ) 28 % Sag 192 PSI
HSR 15 LSR 14 / HSC 16 LSC 17

Fox 36 ( 1 Spacer) 72 PSI
LSR 7 HSR 6 / LSC 11 HSC 12

Mit Klickpedalen kann man es einige Klicks straffer machen.
Fahrstil: Ich vergewaltige meine Kiste für alles..


----------



## pat. (31. Oktober 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Meine Einstellung an seine Werte angepasst, Gewicht 69 mit Ausrüstung
> Dämpfer X2 ( 4 Spacer ) 28 % Sag 192 PSI
> HSR 15 LSR 14 / HSC 16 LSC 17
> 
> ...


Ich bin das setup heute 1:1 genau so gefahren. Dämpfer gefällt mir bei größeren Steinen und Wurzeln sehr gut. Bei eher flachen Trails mit kleinen Schlägen, kam es mir ein wenig zu schnell vor, das Radl wurde etwas unruhig. Muss ich aber nochmal verifizieren, weil zum Teil neue Trails dabei waren. Ist es korrekt wenn ich dann die LSR etwas in die offene Position drehe, also nach links (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) muss ich LSC ggf. auch etwas anpassen? 
ich weiß ich kann es ausprobieren, mich interessiert natürlich die Theorie 

Gabel war mir viel zu schnell, da waren am Ende meine Unterarme hart 
Generell ist das schon ein straffes Setting, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten hat es mir gut gepasst.

Danke!


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Oktober 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Ich bin das setup heute 1:1 genau so gefahren. Dämpfer gefällt mir bei größeren Steinen und Wurzeln sehr gut. Bei eher flachen Trails mit kleinen Schlägen, kam es mir ein wenig zu schnell vor, das Radl wurde etwas unruhig. Muss ich aber nochmal verifizieren, weil zum Teil neue Trails dabei waren. Ist es korrekt wenn ich dann die LSR etwas in die offene Position drehe, also nach links (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) muss ich LSC ggf. auch etwas anpassen?
> ich weiß ich kann es ausprobieren, mich interessiert natürlich die Theorie
> 
> Gabel war mir viel zu schnell, da waren am Ende meine Unterarme hart
> ...


LSR und LSC sind unabhängig voneinander, brauchst nicht zusätzlich die LSC zu drehen. Durch den progressiven Hinterbau ist es sehr schwer den X2 auf alle Trails und die ganzen Parks einzustellen. Bin so allgemein unterwegs und einigermaßen ist der „Pop“ noch gewährleistet und schlägt so gut wie nie durch.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> LSR und LSC sind unabhängig voneinander, brauchst nicht zusätzlich die LSC zu drehen. Durch den progressiven Hinterbau ist es sehr schwer den X2 auf alle Trails und die ganzen Parks einzustellen. Bin so allgemein unterwegs und einigermaßen ist der „Pop“ noch gewährleistet und schlägt so gut wie nie durch.




Pop kommt schon mit Geschwindigkeit 

Bei meinem Capra stöhnen immer alle, dass es sich so lahm anfühlt. Aber wenn das mal im Federweg steckt und der HSR kommt, dann ist das Teil alles andere als träge!


Und ja - LSR und LSC sind unabhängig einstellbar - bis zu einer grenze wo der LSR zum Stacking führt ;-)


----------



## Flash_Matze (1. November 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Pop kommt schon mit Geschwindigkeit
> 
> Bei meinem Capra stöhnen immer alle, dass es sich so lahm anfühlt. Aber wenn das mal im Federweg steckt und der HSR kommt, dann ist das Teil alles andere als träge!
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich braucht das Capra29 eine entsprechende Geschwindigkeit um den gewollten „Pop“ zu erhalten.  Es langweilt sich sehr schnell auf langsamen flachen Trails und wirkt bisschen träge an manchen Situationen, hilft nur bisschen mehr LSC oder einfach den Hebel umwerfen.
Ich denke dem Capra29 passt einfach ein DHX2 Dämpfer besser und werde es mal für die Zukunft versuchen.


----------



## MarKurte (1. November 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich braucht das Capra29 eine entsprechende Geschwindigkeit um den gewollten „Pop“ zu erhalten.  Es langweilt sich sehr schnell auf langsamen flachen Trails und wirkt bisschen träge an manchen Situationen, hilft nur bisschen mehr LSC oder einfach den Hebel umwerfen.
> Ich denke dem Capra29 passt einfach ein DHX2 Dämpfer besser und werde es mal für die Zukunft versuchen.


Also die Schlussfolgerung verstehe ich nicht. Wieso willst du ein "träges" bike noch träger machen?


----------



## Flash_Matze (1. November 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Also die Schlussfolgerung verstehe ich nicht. Wieso willst du ein "träges" bike noch träger machen?


Für meine Verhältnisse und als Flatpedal Fahrer ist das Capra an manchen Situationen bei schnellen aufeinander Schlägen zu unkontrolliert und führt danach zu einer ungewollten Trägheit. Kannst es mit einer entsprechender Einstellung ändern, folgt aber wieder für eine Änderung im Ansprechverhalten die dir an einer anderen Stelle wieder zum Verhängnis wird. Ein Stahldämpfer würde besser die schnellen aufeinander Schläge aufnehmen und würde sich (ja....im ersten Moment träger/ langsamer anfühlen) aber effektiver und schneller über die Hindernisse fahren. Den gewollten „Pop“ für die Parks usw. kannst entsprechen mit einer härteren Feder und angepassten Rebound herausholen.
Wenn ich ein Denkfehler habe, verbessert mich bitte..! 
Nicht ohne Grund haben die LTD29 auf Stahldämpfer gesetzt. Mich würde mal interessieren die LTD Fahrer was ihre Meinung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (2. November 2019)

Kann nur nochmal betonen, dass das Capra meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach das Rad ist, das am krassesten von einem Stahlfederdämpfer profitiert.
Hab vielleicht nicht unendlich viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber die Dinger laufen mit dem DHX2 einfach so so so so so so viel besser.


----------



## Destinator (2. November 2019)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, wie glücklich ich mit dem Capra bin, seitdem ich den DHX2 drin hab


----------



## timtim (2. November 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Was für eine Feder fährt ihr jetzt bei ca. 72 kg, reicht da eine 375 oder doch eine 420??
> Will mir ein DHX2 Dämpfer für mein Capra29 170 mm holen, weiß aber nicht welche Feder da besser ist, spritzig und für Drops soll es noch ausreichend sein.



ich wiege ähnlich wie du , fahre im xl eine 475er , würde nicht tauschen wollen als Fazit des ersten Monats in Nutzung .....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. November 2019)

Destinator schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, wie glücklich ich mit dem Capra bin, seitdem ich den DHX2 drin hab



Na da macht ihr mich ja richtig heiß drauf, mein 29er AL umzurüsten. 
Wie sieht es denn mit dem "Wippverhalten" aus?


----------



## Rick7 (3. November 2019)

Mit Plattform kein Problem. Auch ohne noch akzeptabel. 



timtim schrieb:


> ich wiege ähnlich wie du , fahre im xl eine 475er , würde nicht tauschen wollen als Fazit des ersten Monats in Nutzung .....


 falscher thread oder?


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. November 2019)

timtim schrieb:


> ich wiege ähnlich wie du , fahre im xl eine 475er , würde nicht tauschen wollen als Fazit des ersten Monats in Nutzung .....


Danke für die tollen Infos, werde es mal ausprobieren  und werde berichten als jahrelanger Luftdämpfer Besitzer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (3. November 2019)

Wippen fand ich völlig im Rahmen.
Hab erstaunlich selten zum Hebel gegriffen. Bin aber auch eher der gemütlich-Bergauf-Fahrer.
Die 2% Nachteil im Uphill habe ich gerne für noch bessere Bergab-Performance hingenommen.

Aus aktuellem Anlass kann ich auch nur nochmal betonen, dass sich das "Coil ist Besser"-Kredo nicht zwangsweise auf alle Rahmen übertragen lässt. Habe mein neues Rad sowohl mit Luft, als auch mit Coil angetestet mit Luft als glasklarem Gewinner.
Der Aufbau-Faden folgt... Sorry für das Off-Topic


----------



## Agent500 (3. November 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass kann ich auch nur nochmal betonen, dass sich das "Coil ist Besser"-Kredo nicht zwangsweise auf alle Rahmen übertragen lässt.


Das würde ich auch so unterschreiben. ?
Selbst beim Capra kann man das pauschal vermutlich nicht so einfach sagen.
Kommt sicherlich auch darauf an, ob man eher in Richtung Freeride/ Park oder Enduro/ Trail unterwegs ist.
Denke mein nächster Dämpfer wird auch wieder ein Luftdämpfer, irgendwie bin ich auf diesem EWS-Style hängen geblieben. ?


----------



## Schoppi11 (8. November 2019)

Servus miteinander.

Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen beim DHX2 in meinen Capra comp al 29 2019 zu fahren. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen als ich mein bike mit dem bike meiner Frau, Capra base al 29 mit Rock shox, das es optisch aussieht als wäre das Fox Fahrwerk minimal länger. Zack nachgemessen. Ergebnis anstatt einer 160/160 (230x60) ist verbaut 170/170 (230x65). Jetzt hab ich mir meinen dhx2 mit 230x60 gekauft. Klar das geht laut YT aber macht das einen Riesen Unterschied!? Ob 60 oder 65 hub? Kann mir da einer helfen bitte. Danke im Voraus


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2019)

Mit 60mm hub hast du halt 160mm federweg, ob dir die fehlenden 10mm was ausmachen musst dir halt selber beantworten


----------



## Agent500 (8. November 2019)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir meinen dhx2 mit 230x60 gekauft.


Du kannst den DHX2 bei Fox auch leicht auf 230x65mm umbauen lassen.


----------



## Schoppi11 (9. November 2019)

Was kostet so ein Spaß ca?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2019)

Also du hast am Comp einen DHX2 gehabt mit 65mm Hub und hast dir jetzt einen mit 60mm gekauft? Warum hast du den alten nicht behalten?
Um den Anschlag auszubauen, wird ein Service fällig.


----------



## Agent500 (9. November 2019)

@Schoppi11
Kosten sind mir leider nicht bekannt.
Bei RockShox kann man das ja selber machen.
Mir gehts aber ähnlich wie @cxfahrer, so ganz konnte ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen wann du welchen Dämpfer vermessen hast?
Der X2 in deinem AL Comp hatte auf jeden Fall auch 230×60mm und damit 160mm am Heck. 65mm hat nur das CF Pro Race. Dennoch kann man 65mm natürlich auch in allen anderen Bikes nutzen.


----------



## Schoppi11 (9. November 2019)

Ja das dachte ich eben auch das, dass CF nur 230x65 hat und meins 230x60 habt fünf mal nachgelesen und 10 mal nachgemessen. Bei mir steckt im comp eine 170er Gabel und ein 230x65 X2 drin. 

Und ich habe mir ohne zu messen wegen eben der Beschreibung von YT einen DHX2 mit 230x60 gekauft.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. November 2019)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich eben auch das, dass CF nur 230x65 hat und meins 230x60 habt fünf mal nachgelesen und 10 mal nachgemessen. Bei mir steckt im comp eine 170er Gabel und ein 230x65 X2 drin.
> 
> Und ich habe mir ohne zu messen wegen eben der Beschreibung von YT einen DHX2 mit 230x60 gekauft.




Lässt der sich stahlfederdämpfer im hub überhaupt erweitern!?
Falls ja schick ihn doch einfach ein, oder Rückgabe!?




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also du hast am Comp einen DHX2 gehabt mit 65mm Hub und hast dir jetzt einen mit 60mm gekauft? Warum hast du den alten nicht behalten?
> Um den Anschlag auszubauen, wird ein Service fällig.



Er meint wsh. den x2 welchen er jetzt gegen einens stahlfederdämpfer, den dhx2 getauscht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2019)

Bei Coil Dämpfern sitzt der Spacer idR unter dem Anschlaggummi, ist also frei zugänglich.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (10. November 2019)

So isses. Spacer is unterm Bumper.
Hab die 10 mm mehr Hub beim Wechsel vom Luft auf Coil nicht gemerkt. Das liegt aber sicher auch daran, dass das komplette Fahrverhalten sich so radikal ändert...Geschadet hat es aber sicher nicht


----------



## Agent500 (10. November 2019)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Bei mir steckt im comp eine 170er Gabel und ein 230x65 X2 drin.
> ............und 10 mal nachgemessen


Der Hub ist immer 65mm, der Dämpfer gibt allerdings nur 60mm frei. Messen alleine hilft leider nicht. ??
Hast du mal die Luft aus dem X2 gelassen und geschaut wie weit der zusammengedrückt werden kann?
Der Dämpfer muss ja Hubunabhänigig immer auf 230mm kommen.
170mm an der Gabel ist in der Tat an einem 29er Comp ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Schoppi11 (11. November 2019)

Selbst wenn jetzt der Dämpfer nur 160 Frei gibt anstatt 170 is ja jetzt nebensächlich. Aber eben laut Beschreibung yt soll ein 60 hub nicht 65 drin sein. Dies ist ja nicht der Fall und daher hab ich mir den 230x60 dhx2 gekauft. Anstatt 230x65


----------



## Agent500 (11. November 2019)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Dies ist ja nicht der Fall und daher hab ich mir den 230x60 dhx2 gekauft. Anstatt 230x65


Ich hab den Sachverhalt schon oben verstanden, aber ich glaube wir reden versehentlich leicht aneinander vorbei. ?

Was für eine "ID" hat denn der X2?
Was hast du denn genau nachgemessen?

Der Dämpferkörper ist nämlich sowohl bei 60mm als auch bei 65mm Hub immer "exakt" gleich lang.
Misst du bspw. die Dämpferkörperlänge bei einem Fox Dämpfer, könntest du dem Fehler erliegen, 65-66mm zu messen, obwohl der Dämpfer im Einsatz nur 60mm davon frei gibt. ? 
Danach trifft er auf einen künstlichen Anschlag (Spacer), der den Federweg begrenzt.

Wenn man das nicht weiß, könnte man daher schlussfolgern einen 230x65mm Dämpfer im Rad gehabt zu haben, obwohl das nie der Fall war.
Es sei denn, du hast die Luft rausgelassen und den Dämpferkörper bis auf 1-2mm versenken können?

Ob du jetzt 230x60 oder 230x65 fährst ist ja relativ egal.


----------



## MarKurte (11. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Sachverhalt schon oben verstanden, aber ich glaube wir reden versehentlich leicht aneinander vorbei. ?
> 
> Was für eine "ID" hat denn der X2?
> Was hast du denn genau nachgemessen?
> ...


Das erklärt wieso mein X2 die letzten 5mm nicht nutzt. Ich dachte das sei der Durchschlagsschutz.


----------



## Agent500 (11. November 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Das erklärt wieso mein X2 die letzten 5mm nicht nutzt.


In Post #9 im MegNeg Thread hab ich ein Bild, da sieht man bis wohin der Ring nach einer Landung ins Flat wandert und da gehen sicherlich noch 1-2mm mehr.  ?


----------



## MarKurte (12. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> In Post #9 im MegNeg Thread hab ich ein Bild, da sieht man bis wohin der Ring nach einer Landung ins Flat wandert und da gehen sicherlich noch 1-2mm mehr.  ?


Da geht es ja um Rockshox. Ich rede vom X2.


----------



## Agent500 (12. November 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Da geht es ja um Rockshox. Ich rede vom X2.



Ich weiß, klingt optimistisch, aber ich hatte dir die Transferleistung einfach zugetraut. ??
Ging ja lediglich um ein Beispiel auf dem man das Einfederlimit ohne Spacer sieht.
_(Einbau- und Hublängen sind ja bei beiden Herstellern identisch.)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. November 2019)

Umbau vollzogen.
Capra CF Pro aus 2018 (170/170).


----------



## Agent500 (12. November 2019)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Umbau vollzogen.


Top.
Der Ring sieht stabiler aus als bei RockShox. 
Hast du ihn einfach aufgehebelt?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Top.
> Der Ring sieht stabiler aus als bei RockShox.
> Hast du ihn einfach aufgehebelt?


Zuerst "grob" mit der Dremel gefräst danach mit einer Feile weiter bearbeitet und letztendlich mit einem Schraubendreher aufgehebelt.


----------



## MarKurte (12. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, klingt optimistisch, aber ich hatte dir die Transferleistung einfach zugetraut. ??
> Ging ja lediglich um ein Beispiel auf dem man das Einfederlimit ohne Spacer sieht.
> _(Einbau- und Hublängen sind ja bei beiden Herstellern identisch.)_


Ja, aber soweit ich weiß wird im X2 kein Spacer verbaut, bzw wird auch beim 60mm Hub der volle Federweg ohne frühzeitigen Anschlag genutzt.  Hast du nen Beleg dafür?


----------



## Agent500 (12. November 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Hast du nen Beleg dafür?


Ich meine, ich hätte das im X2 Thread hier im IBC gelesen.
Soll nur etwas schwieriger zugänglich sein. ?
Ansonten wäre es auch relativ logisch herleitbar, denn die Luftkammerhüllen sind, je Dämpfergesamtlänge gesehen, immer gleich lang, daher muss auch der Dämpferkörper gleich lang sein.

@Donnerbolzen war ja so freundlich hier Bilder vom DPX2 einzustellen. ?
Da sieht man schön, dass das Fox genauso wie RockShox macht.
Das dritte Bild zeigt dann exakt genau das was ich meinte.



MarKurte schrieb:


> Das erklärt wieso mein X2 die letzten 5mm nicht nutzt.



Könnte ja zumindest ein Indiz sein. 

@Donnerbolzen
Fährst du jetzt einen Token in der Gabel bei 170mm oder war bereits einer verbaut?
Fährst du Token in der positiven Luftkammer des DPX2?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. November 2019)

@Agent500,
in der Fox 36 war bei 160mm ein Volume Spacer
(orange  10cc) verbaut.
Diesen habe ich nun bei 170 mm ausgebaut.
Im DPX2 war und ist ein Volume Spacer
(hellblau 0.6 in) verbaut.
Am Wochenende wird " getestet".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. November 2019)

Kurzer Nachtrag:
Musste jetzt doch noch auf die Grip2 Kartusche umrüsten ?
Laut ID Code: DF4K war die verbaute RC2 Kartusche nur bis 160mm freigegeben.

Hatte tatsächlich einen metallischen Anschlag bei voll ausgefederter Gabel (170mm).
Dieser war bei voll geöffnetem Rebound deutlich zu hören.

PS:
Habe nun eine RC2 Kartusche bis 160mm und einen Airshaft 160mm ( siehe Bikemarkt) zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Agent500 (15. November 2019)

@Donnerbolzen 
Sehr sehr gute Info. ? 
Wusste nicht, dass es da bei Fox Limits gibt. 
Weißt du zufällig, ob diese Limitierung eine Fit4 Besonderheit war oder ob es da feste Grenzen gibt?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @Donnerbolzen
> Sehr sehr gute Info. ?
> Wusste nicht, dass es da bei Fox Limits gibt.
> Weißt du zufällig, ob diese Limitierung eine Fit4 Besonderheit war oder ob es da feste Grenzen gibt?


Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Es gab aber eine Serie von Fox 36 mit 160mm in denen die "kurze" Kartusche verbaut wurde.
Am besten mit dem ID Code der Gabel bei Fox Deutschland nachfragen.


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

Servus Zusammen,
mal eine Frage zum Capra 29 mit einem 65mm Hub Dämpfer: Wieviel Platz habt Ihr noch zum Sitzrohr bei Endanschlag (mit welcher Reifenbreite)? Frage desshalb, weil ich überlege einen 70mm Hub Dämpfer zu verbauen?;-)


----------



## Agent500 (16. November 2019)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Frage desshalb, weil ich überlege einen 70mm Hub Dämpfer zu verbauen?;-)



Es gibt einen 230 x 70mm Dämpfer? ?


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

ganz genau


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> mal eine Frage zum Capra 29 mit einem 65mm Hub Dämpfer: Wieviel Platz habt Ihr noch zum Sitzrohr bei Endanschlag (mit welcher Reifenbreite)? Frage desshalb, weil ich überlege einen 70mm Hub Dämpfer zu verbauen?;-)


Weil ich diese Überlegung auch hatte:
einen 222x70 Dämpfer in Flipchip "high" kannst du theoretisch (!!!) einbauen. Die Strebe hat bei voll eingefedertem 230er noch ca. einen Daumen breit Platz zum Sitzrohr. Beim XXL zumindest. Man kann ja auch wieder auf 65mm einkürzen bei einem Coil durch einen passenden Spacer.
Aber ohne Garantie - federe deinen jetzigen Dämpfer einfach selber durch und schau nach!!
Excenterbuchsen nutzen nix, weil die sich immer drehen, schon mal probiert.


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

das ist mal eine gute Info, würde aber 230+70 verbauen, fahre auch XXL. Daumenbreit heisst so 1,5cm? Bei welcher Reifenbreite denn?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> das ist mal eine gute Info, würde aber 230+70 verbauen, fahre auch XXL. Daumenbreit heisst so 1,5cm? Bei welcher Reifenbreite denn?


Erst kommt die Strebe ans Sitzrohr, dann erst der Reifen. Breitere Reifen als 2.5 passen hinten ja eh nicht rein.
Aber wo hast du einen 230x70 gefunden?

Und bitte messe es bei deinem Rahmen selbst nach, du brauchst dazu nur die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen.


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

habe den Rahmen neu komplett gestripped, habe also auch keinen passenden Dämpfer (den suche ich ja gerade). Hab gerade den Rahmen angeschaut: Dass die Strebe Erstkontakt mit dem Sitzrohr hätte macht die Sache unangenehm;-) Wollte einen 2.6er Martello verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

Also bevor du dir einen Swinger Expert nur wegen 5mm mehr ans Bike baust, nimm lieber den bewährten Fox X2 bzw DHX2...


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

mag den Swinger generell und würde es schon versuchen wollen. Wenn Du sagst Daumenbreit könnte es gerade so hinhauen...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

Bah....ewig hab ich an dem zähen Ding rumgebastelt am Torque, als der noch Evolver hiess (da hatte er wenigstens ne 12mm Kolbenstange). 
Wenns den wo für 150.-€ gibt, mag das angehen. Aber wenn er fast so viel wie ein DHX2 kostet. Ne.


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

hat sich bei Dir die Aussage mit dem Daumenbreit auf die high oder low Position bezogen?


----------



## Agent500 (16. November 2019)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> ganz genau



Crazy, kannte ich nicht. ?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber wenn er fast so viel wie ein DHX2 kostet. Ne.


DHX2???
Den Swing Expert bekommt man bei BC doch schon für 299€, da ist der DHX2 doch eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

hype vs underground. Bin wie gesagt mit den Swingern sehr zufrieden. Ist ja eh Geschmackssache...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

Daumenbreit bei Low! Aber jeder Rahmen ist anders zusammengebraten. 

Beim Torque 2007 war er mit dem Flubberhinterbau schön flubbrig. Kam auch mit der hohen Endprogression klar.
Evtl ist das im Capra eher kontraproduktiv, da er im mittleren Hub ggfs nicht nachkommt. Aber Evolvertuningspezialisten gibt es ja genug....

Meinte den x2, sieht man ab und an für 450.-.


----------



## dirtpaw (16. November 2019)

ok, das heisst ja bei high etwas mehr. Zusammengebraten trifft es wohl ganz gut. Ich denke ich werde es probieren....


----------



## 4Stroke (17. November 2019)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> hype vs underground. Bin wie gesagt mit den Swingern sehr zufrieden. Ist ja eh Geschmackssache...



Das hat mit Geschmack nichts mehr zu tun.
Wenn du vorhast, die eigentlich super Performance des Hinterhaus zu zerstören, bau dir einen Swinger ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (18. November 2019)

fährst Du ihn im Capra? Oder ist das mehr ein theoretischer Ansatz?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2019)

@federhärte:
Es gibt ja keinen Rechner von RS, also hab ich den von Fox genommen. Passt nicht!
Ich kam mit dem Fox Rechner (93kgnetto, Enduro, 65 Hub, 170FW) auf rund 500lbs. Unfahrbar am Superdeluxe, etwa so als wenn ich statt 220psi nur 200psi im Luftdämpfer hab. Über 30% Sag!
Nur so als Hinweis. Bei Fox mag es ja passen.


----------



## timtim (26. November 2019)

Bei Fox würde es aber auch nicht passen ,wage ich mal zu behaupten ,was hast du als nächstes bestellt?
Ich bin jetzt mal von 475 auf 425 gewechselt , ist doch bei meinen 73 Kilo harmonischer als die eher straffe Konfiguration mit der 475er, obwohl mir das erstaunlich gut gepasst hat , für LP sicher ideal ,
oder Finale ebenso,schnelles gebratze auf Rumpeltrais. 
Mit der weicheren Feder ist das Fahrwerk schon eher komfortabel, mal schauen ,hoffentlich nicht zu komfortabel,der erste Eindruck war aber erst mal positiv....


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2019)

Hab noch nix bestellt, bin mir noch unschlüssig wegen der angeblichen 10% Ungenauigkeit bei den einfachen Federn von RS und dem Preis der SAR bzw Titanfedern. Eigentlich müsste man sich einen Sack voll bestellen und durchprobieren....die Fox SLS sind wohl genauer.

Das Capra fuhr sich mit den 30% Sag sehr unangenehm, versackt bergauf und völlig toter Hinterbau wenns schnell wird. Dazu wippen. Und dazu kommt noch, dass der 2020 Superdeluxe komplett gegenteilig werksseitig abgestimmt ist wie der 2018 Superdeluxe - da muss ich mich erstmal durchfinden. 
Eilt aber bei dem Wetter grad eh nicht. Dafür ist die Vierkolben-Bremse am Fastforward eine echte Bereicherung ...


----------



## Rick7 (27. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab noch nix bestellt, bin mir noch unschlüssig wegen der angeblichen 10% Ungenauigkeit bei den einfachen Federn von RS und dem Preis der SAR bzw Titanfedern. Eigentlich müsste man sich einen Sack voll bestellen und durchprobieren....die Fox SLS sind wohl genauer.
> 
> Das Capra fuhr sich mit den 30% Sag sehr unangenehm, versackt bergauf und völlig toter Hinterbau wenns schnell wird. Dazu wippen. Und dazu kommt noch, dass der 2020 Superdeluxe komplett gegenteilig werksseitig abgestimmt ist wie der 2018 Superdeluxe - da muss ich mich erstmal durchfinden.
> Eilt aber bei dem Wetter grad eh nicht. Dafür ist die Vierkolben-Bremse am Fastforward eine echte Bereicherung ...


Liegt dann aber wohl am super deluxe selbst. Fahre beim dhx2 auch 30% SAG und finde es wahnsinnig gut, vor allem wenns schnell wird klebt der Hinterbau am Boden. Gut, den dhx kann man natürlich sehr fein abstimmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Liegt dann aber wohl am super deluxe selbst. Fahre beim dhx2 auch 30% SAG und finde es wahnsinnig gut, vor allem wenns schnell wird klebt der Hinterbau am Boden. Gut, den dhx kann man natürlich sehr fein abstimmen.


Möglich. 
Das "Kleben" ist ja coiltypisch. Das geht auch mit weniger Sag.
Nervig war aber (29er!), dass man so eine gefühlte "Delle" kurz nach dem Sagbereich hat, in die der Dämpfer dann immer reinschaukelt. Und dass es ohne komplett zugedrehte Druckstufe dann gerne durchschlägt. 
Bei 30% Sag hatte ich auch schon mit Luftdämpfer immer Kreuzweh, weil der Sattel noch weiter nach hinten kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und dass es ohne komplett zugedrehte Druckstufe dann gerne durchschlägt.


Klassisches Stahlfederdämpferproblem in einem auf Luftfeder entwickelten Rahmen? 
(zumal bei 30% Sag)


----------



## GeorgeP (27. November 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> *Capra*
> Model: CF
> Baujahr: 2018
> Reifengröße: 27,5"
> ...




Des Rätzels Lösung war ganz einfach, 2 von den 5 Spacer aus der luftkammer nehmen


----------



## dek (27. November 2019)

*Capra*
Model: CF
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: XL

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Lyrik RC2 2019
Federweg: 160mm
Druck: 90psi
LSC/HSC/LSR/: 5/1-2/8 (Von geschlossen)
Token: 1

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr: RS Super Deluxe RC3
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/60/160mm
Druck / Federhärte: 200psi ca. 25% SAG
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: Offen-Pedal / na /3-4 / na
Compression: ???
Token: 1?

*Reifen*
Modell VR: Schwalbe magix Mary SG  Soft 29x2,35
Luftdruck: 1,8 Bar
Modell HR: Schwalbe Hans Dampf2.0 SG Soft 29x2,35
Luftdruck: 2,0 Bar
mittels SKS Prüfer.


*Fahrer*
Gewicht: 80 kg (fahrfertig)
Größe: 183 cm, Schrittlänge: 88 cm
Position auf dem Rad:  Zentral (Klickies ) , leicht hinten ( Flats)
Fahrstil: Aktiv /
Fahrstrecken: Trails, DH
Hometrails: Diverse


----------



## Flash_Matze (28. November 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Des Rätzels Lösung war ganz einfach, 2 von den 5 Spacer aus der luftkammer nehmen


also ich weiß nicht so recht, ich fahre schon mit meinen 68 kg, 4 Spacer ( Normal sind 3 Spacer ab Werk eingebaut)  mit 180 PSI und bin bei 27 Sag. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass du dein Sag nicht korrekt eingestellt hast und würde eher mit mehr Druck fahren und 2 Klicks HSC und LSC 1-2 Klicks weiter öffnen. Kommt jetzt noch drauf an ob du das 27 oder 29 hast?


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. November 2019)

Naja, so ein riesen Unterschied sind 3 oder 4 Spacer nun ja nicht. Und da kommt's dann massiv auf den Fahrstil, Strecken und Vorlieben an. Wer bspw. wenig springt, wird weniger Progression brauchen/wollen.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. November 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht so recht, ich fahre schon mit meinen 68 kg, 4 Spacer ( Normal sind 3 Spacer ab Werk eingebaut)  mit 180 PSI und bin bei 27 Sag. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass du dein Sag nicht korrekt eingestellt hast und würde eher mit mehr Druck fahren und 2 Klicks HSC und LSC 1-2 Klicks weiter öffnen. Kommt jetzt noch drauf an ob du das 27 oder 29 hast?




Ich fahr ein 27,5 , desweiteren fahre ich bei weitem nicht so hart als das ich diese progression brauche. Sprünge und drops kleiner als ein meter, zur zeit noch !
Da liegst du mit deiner Vermutung falsch, der SAG stimmt schon,21 mm bei einem hub von 75mm . 
Ich vermute  mal das die Progression einfach zu früh angefangen hat und die vielen schnellen kurze schläge von den Wurzeln den Dämpfer im mittleren Federwegsbereich hat einfach stecken lassen !
Wie gesagt jetzt funktioniert es sehr gut sogar, der hinterbau liegt jetzt schön satt so wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## Flash_Matze (28. November 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich fahr ein 27,5 , desweiteren fahre ich bei weitem nicht so hart als das ich diese progression brauche. Sprünge und drops kleiner als ein meter, zur zeit noch !
> Da liegst du mit deiner Vermutung falsch, der SAG stimmt schon,21 mm bei einem hub von 75mm .
> Ich vermute  mal das die Progression einfach zu früh angefangen hat und die vielen schnellen kurze schläge von den Wurzeln den Dämpfer im mittleren Federwegsbereich hat einfach stecken lassen !
> Wie gesagt jetzt funktioniert es sehr gut sogar, der hinterbau liegt jetzt schön satt so wie ich mir das vorstelle


Ja ok, bei 75 Hub kannst du recht haben. Ich fahre das 29 mit 65 Hub und kann mich nur an meinen orientieren. 
Machst du die Sag Einstellung im sitzen oder stehend und wie ist deine Fahrposition bei Trail ballern?
Mit den Sag gibt es viele Vorlieben


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2019)

Im Test von nsmb.com stand, es geht quasi am 29er nur 27% Sag.

Das kann ich zwar grundsätzlich bestätigen, aber ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, selbst im Keller mit festhalten und Waage unterm Vorderrad, eine exakte Verteilung des Gewichts in der Art hinzubekommen, dass es nicht ständig zwischen 25 und 30 schwankt.
Von daher sollte man die Sag Angaben nicht überbewerten, da die Körperposition bei der Fahrt ja dynamisch ist, und vom Körperbau abhängt.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. November 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ja ok, bei 75 Hub kannst du recht haben. Ich fahre das 29 mit 65 Hub und kann mich nur an meinen orientieren.
> Machst du die Sag Einstellung im sitzen oder stehend und wie ist deine Fahrposition bei Trail ballern?
> Mit den Sag gibt es viele Vorlieben



Im sitzen gemessen mit abgesenktem Sattel, meine fahrposition ist etwas hecklastig aber mit der tendenz in Richtung zentral.Auf dem foto bin ich eher etwas weiter hinten


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Test von nsmb.com stand, es geht quasi am 29er nur 27% Sag.
> 
> Das kann ich zwar grundsätzlich bestätigen, aber ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, selbst im Keller mit festhalten und Waage unterm Vorderrad, eine exakte Verteilung des Gewichts in der Art hinzubekommen, dass es nicht ständig zwischen 25 und 30 schwankt.
> Von daher sollte man die Sag Angaben nicht überbewerten, da die Körperposition bei der Fahrt ja dynamisch ist, und vom Körperbau abhängt.



27% so leicht mittig vornübergebeugt, nur mit 2 Umdrehungen fest...Fahrtest steht noch aus, fühlt sich aber schon viel besser an. 
Blöd, dass man am SD diesen großen Spacer braucht, der wiegt schon 38 gramm  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (5. Dezember 2019)

Die Sag Skala find ich gut , das kann FOX ja noch nicht .....
Was wiegt denn der Dämpfer in der Konfiguration jetzt ? konntest du den heute .....ach ,ich seh schon ,war wohl schon dunkel


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2019)

Passt jetzt. Übrigens auch nach dem Fox Rechner - 27% Sag 93kg 550lbs.
Der SD war bei der Kälte heut noch was zäh in der Druckstufe. Aber im Rahmen.
Feder mit Adapter wiegt 400gr, Dämpfer lt. Gewichtsdatenbank 440gr, also 20 gramm weniger als der Air bzw 380gr Mehrgewicht komplett.



PS: Druckstufe ziemlich weit zu (straff), da L -Tune. Zugstufe entsprechend (M-Tune!) komplett auf , so ein Unsinn...


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Passt jetzt. Übrigens auch nach dem Fox Rechner - 27% Sag 93kg 550lbs.
> Der SD war bei der Kälte heut noch was zäh in der Druckstufe. Aber im Rahmen.
> Feder mit Adapter wiegt 400gr, Dämpfer lt. Gewichtsdatenbank 440gr, also 20 gramm weniger als der Air bzw 380gr Mehrgewicht komplett.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 947741


Wieso wird dieser spacer benötigt?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wieso wird dieser spacer benötigt?


Bei RS Dämpfern ist das Gewinde für die 105mm Eibach Feder zu kurz.


----------



## timtim (6. Dezember 2019)

DHX2 wiegt 464,  die Feder in 475 wiegt 345


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2019)

timtim schrieb:


> Die Sag Skala find ich gut , das kann FOX ja noch nicht .....


Soweit ich das mal mitbekommen hab, darf das fox wegen des patents von RS nicht. Alle andern übrigens auch nicht. Oder hat sonst noch irgend n hersteller den sag aufgedruckt?


----------



## Agent500 (7. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei RS Dämpfern ist das Gewinde für die 105mm Eibach Feder zu kurz.


Könnte man auch die von Fox installieren?
Gibts keine passende von Eibach? ?
Strive-Style Einbaurichtung wegen der Trinkflasche?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Könnte man auch die von Fox installieren?
> Gibts keine passende von Eibach? ?
> Strive-Style Einbaurichtung wegen der Trinkflasche?


Einbaurichtung zwecks leichter Federwechsel.
SAR sind bis 70mm Hub nur 105mm lang und haben 39mm Innendurchmesser.
Minimum für RS Dämpfer sind 38mm Innendurchmesser, Fox hat glaub 35mm.
Je länger eine Feder, desto schwerer 
Die Eibach Adapter sind gesamt nur knapp 25mm lang, aber für den Superdeluxe gibt es spezielle, die überall ausverkauft sind. Ein Typ hier im Bikemarkt hat passende Adapter selbst angefertigt, von dem habe ich das Teil. Könnte man sicherlich noch gewichtsoptimieren, aber hey...


----------



## pat. (1. Januar 2020)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zuerst möchte ich einfach mal loswerden, was das hier für ein toller Thread ist- klasse!
> Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz (zuvor Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race 2019) und es ist eine Macht
> Aus genanten Grund, habe ich mich bislang noch nicht so ausgiebig mit der Fahrwerksabstimmung beschäftigen können.
> ...



Ich nochmal  nochmal.
Habe die Tage einen DPX2 (Einbaulänge passt) mal gegen den X2 ausgetauscht. DPX2 hat einen frischen Service hinter sich und einen spezielles Tuning (Dämpfer auf Fahrergewicht und Vorlieben angepasst) von Anyrace Suspension erhalten. Habe bislang nur in der Ebene und leichte bergauf Etappen testen können, ebenfalls Treppen und kleine Drops-er spricht sehr gut an und bergauf geht es gefühlt flotter. 
Werde demnächst auch in raueren bergab Passagen testen und gern berichten. Habe vor den DPX2 dann nur auf den Hometrails zu fahren und den X2 in Bikepark oder hochalpinen.
FYI:
Ein entsprechendes Tuning für den X2 wird im 
Frühjahr 2020 seitens Anyrace Suspension entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powersocke (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo guys,

nach stillem lesen brauch ich nun doch mal etwas support von euch. Ich kriegs einfach nicht geschissen....
Zunächst mal danke, ich lese hier und da mit und konnte mich dadurch schon etwas bilden
Aber erstmal meine relevanten Daten vorweg, meine Einstellungen verewigen will ich noch nicht. Paßt eben noch nicht.

Bike:
Capra AL Comp 2019
"M"
27,5
Dämpfer Fox X2 mit nur LSC, LSR und "Lockhebel"
Druck derzeitig bei 190-185 mit Ghettopumpe vorher weniger bis 160(nicht besser).

Fahrer:
Kampfgewicht auf dem Rad: ca. 90 tendenz weniger
Postion zentral bis vorne, wenn es haarig wird gehts nach hinten
Spielplatz, alles was bockt...Park, Hometrails, ruppig, droppig, gerne mit Sprüngen

Das Problem:
Mir pumpt auf kickern immer das Heck hoch, unangenehm hoch, puscht echt hart!
Wie komm ich dem entgegen??
Rampen, Wurzeln, Drops, alles super, aber eben wenn es kickt nicht....

Was ich probiert habe:
Ein Jahr mit recht ziellosem eingestelle und keinem Ziel.
Zuletzt mit LSC 5 und LSR 14, poppt hart
heute mit LSC 15 und LSR 15, poppt immer noch übel, aber im ruppigen etwas besser
heute noch LSC 15 und LSR 19, iwie auch nicht besser, erst ja, zweite Abfahrt nicht.
noch getestet heute LSC11 und LSR 19, auch Katasrophe.

Jmd von euch kann mir doch bestimmt erklären was da grundsätzlich passiert, oder ob ich richt liege?!?!
Was ich denke...
LSC mehr zu, also nach +, Dämpfer federt langsamer ein.
LSR mehr zu, eben nach +, Dämpfer federt langsamer aus.
So denke ich mir das, oder?  Hatte vorher nur Dämpfer Modelle einfach (Luftdruck, Rebound und Leicht/Mittel/Hart), da kam ich mit dem Wissen und Denken gut zurecht.
Alle möglichen Videos und Artikel hab ich gelesen, aber ich hoffe hier Capra spezifisch Hilfe zubekommen.
Danke für eure Hilfe
Klocke


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2020)

HSR...?


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> HSR...?


Hat _dieser_ X2 leider nicht, damit lässt sich das Kicken nämlich hervorragend eindämmen. 

Somit kann man mW leider nur den LSR über Gebühr zudrehen. Mit allen negativen Folgen. 

Alternative Idee: Gabel im Rebound etwas schneller machen? Ev. passt dann die Balance im Absprung besser.


----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2020)

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber meines Erachtens ist bei Kickern lrs wichtiger als hsr. Insbesondere wenn der Absprung recht groß ist und exponentiell in der Steigung zunimmt.


----------



## powersocke (6. Januar 2020)

Ja leider hat der Dämpfer kein HSR HSC, was mich sehr wunderte als es letztes/vorletztes Jahr kam. Nun gut, muss ich mit leben, zur Not einen anderen kaufen.

@FlolmSchnee:
Das hab ich noch gar nicht überdacht, ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit. Ich fürchte aber dass das Bike dann mega ruppig wird, aber etwas zum Ausgleich...warum nicht.

...müsste ich nach @MarKurte denn dann eher mehr zudrehen?
Bin jetzt bei 19 Klicks, bin vorher mit 15Klicks runter und dachte das war besser. ...aber klingt unlogisch,oder?

Ich denke immer das ich mit der LSC viel raushauen könnte, aber da lieg ich wohl auch eher falsch, wah?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Januar 2020)

Also, ich würde ja sagen, dass bei so krassen Veränderungen der Dämpfung auch der Luftdruck mit betrachtet werden sollte.
Und auch die Anzahl Spacer ist ja nicht unwesentlich, denn wenn der Dämpfer am Kicker tief rein rauscht, drückt der sich ja quasi automatisch "stark ab".

Ich fahre auch ein 2019er Capra AL-Comp, aber in L und 29 Zoll.
Mein "Einsatzgewicht" liegt auch bei gut 90kg. 
Mit folgenden Einstellungen bin ich ganz zufrieden, und könnte nicht sagen, dass es mich irgendwo raus kickt.
200 PSI
LSR 13 Klick auf
LSC 15 Klick auf 
Token Original, glaube 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2020)

powersocke schrieb:


> Ja leider hat der Dämpfer kein HSR HSC, was mich sehr wunderte als es letztes/vorletztes Jahr kam. Nun gut, muss ich mit leben, zur Not einen anderen kaufen.
> 
> @FlolmSchnee:
> Das hab ich noch gar nicht überdacht, ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit. Ich fürchte aber dass das Bike dann mega ruppig wird, aber etwas zum Ausgleich...warum nicht.
> ...


Korrekt. Du musst lsr weiter zudrehen, also langsamer machen. Lsc alleine zu ändern macht hierbei keinen Sinn. Versuch mal nen lsr von 8 oder 10. 

Wieviel sag fährst du hinten? Verlierst du in ruppigen Passagen oftmals den Kontakt zur Pedale? Auch das könnte auf einen zu schnellen Rebound deuten. Hattest du das Problem auch schon am alten bike? Dann wäre es evtl auch ein Problem deiner fahrtechnik.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Januar 2020)

powersocke schrieb:


> Ja leider hat der Dämpfer kein HSR HSC, was mich sehr wunderte als es letztes/vorletztes Jahr kam. Nun gut, muss ich mit leben, zur Not einen anderen kaufen.
> 
> @FlolmSchnee:
> Das hab ich noch gar nicht überdacht, ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit. Ich fürchte aber dass das Bike dann mega ruppig wird, aber etwas zum Ausgleich...warum nicht.
> ...


Ich habe beide Dämpfer hier.
Den x2 sowie die abgespeckte Version ohne hsr/ohne kashima.
Beide eingestellt nach fox tuningguide.
Laufen beide 1a, kicken? Da pusht nichts.

Ich tippe auf Fahrtechnik, aber es liegt sicher nicht an einer fehlenden druckstufe.


----------



## powersocke (7. Januar 2020)

Hey ho, 
den genauen SAG hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand, Bike steht in der Garage. Hab den letztes Jahr zwischen 20-30% eingestellt, Tendenz zu 20%. 
Genaueste Werte liefere ich aber noch ab! Fest Versprochen!
Auf dem Trail steh ich fest im Pedal, hatte da noch nie Probleme.
Ich werd am WE wieder auf dem Trail gehen und werd mal eure Ideen umsetzten und mit LSR10/LSC10 anfangen weiter zu experimentieren.
Fahrtechnik kann natürlich auch sein, hab manchmal das Gefühl das ich weit vorne stehe. Weiter hinten stehen im Absprung fühlt sich aber iwie falsch an....kann ich schlecht erklären. Auch da werd ich mal etwas tüffteln.
So oder so, ich werd berichten!
Greetz und danke


----------



## powersocke (12. Januar 2020)

Hey boys,

hab da heute weiter experimentiert...

Ich denke es ist die Fahrtechnik, also nicht des Bauers Badehose. Ich hab noch ein paar Einstellungen getestet und es führte zu keiner Verbesserung. Mit geänderter Gewichtsverlagerung ging da aber mal hier und da was besser.

Ich werde nun an einer für mich guten Einstellung nach den gängigen Methoden arbeiten und dann meine Fahrtechnik verbessern und überarbeiten.

Wenn ich was gutes fertig habe stell ich es hier ein. 

Wer noch nen guten allgemeinen Tipp oder einen spezifischen hat immer her damit...

Greetz 
Klocke


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. Januar 2020)

powersocke schrieb:


> Hey boys,
> 
> hab da heute weiter experimentiert...
> 
> ...



Kompliment, dass du den Mut hast, das hier so zu posten. ?? 
Hut ab.


----------



## NickTrobisch (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit gut 2 Wochen einen Fox DHX2 230x65 eingebaut. Ich konnte ihn auf meinen Heimischen Trails ein wenig testen, aber noch nicht in wirklich harten Bereichen, wie Bikeparks oder im Alpinen. Ich erhoffe mir ein wenig Erfahrungsaustausch, was die Federhärte und Einstellungen angeht. Ich hoffe, das hier der ein oder andere vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit dem DHX sammeln konnte.

Hier nun meine Daten.

Capra
Model: CF Pro Race
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29"
Rahmengröße: M

Federgabel
Modell & Baujahr: Fox 36 Grip 2 / 2019
Federweg: 170mm
Druck: 77psi
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 4/10/7/6 (lt. Fox Fork Owner Guide)
Token: noch nicht geöffnet, Originalzustand

Dämpfer (Air)
Modell & Baujahr: Fox Float X2 / 2019
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/65/170
Druck / Federhärte: 185psi ca. 27.5% SAG
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 15/14/16/11(lt. Fox SHOCK - 2018 Float X2 Help Center)
Compression: Medium lt. Fox-ID
Token: lt. Fox-ID 0.3 Spacer x3, Originalzustand

Dämpfer (Coil)
Modell & Baujahr: Fox DHX2 / 2020
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 230/65/170
Feder/Federhärte: aktuell 425x2.65 ca. 28% SAG/ 2. Feder 400x2.65, aber noch nicht getestet. Evtl. noch 450x2.65 in den Test aufnehmen
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 9/9/9/9 (lt. Fox SHOCK - 2020 DHX2 Setup Guide 8-11 Klicks empfohlen)

Reifen
Modell VR: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 3C Maxx Grip - 29x2,50" WT + Anaconda
Druck: 1.10
Modell HR: Maxxis DHR EXO 3C Maxx Terra - 29x2,40" WT + Anaconda
Druck: 1.3-1,4
--> mittels Druckluftprüfer bestimmt.


Fahrer,
Gewicht: 74-76 kg (fahrfertig)
Größe: 174 cm, Schrittlänge: 84 cm
Position auf dem Rad: wahrscheinlich eher zu weit hinten -.-
Fahrstil: tendenziell versuche ich saubere Linien zu treffen, falls es zu brenzlich wird, Augen zu und durch. Versuche derzeit aktiver auf dem Rad zu werden, in die Kurven drücken etc.
Fahrstrecken: fahre alles mögliche, ich mag die Freeride Strecke im Bikepark Winterberg, . Im Bikepark Klinovec die Baron und bei der DH Strecke bin ich schon das ein oder andere mal gut unten angekommen, aber ich würde diese gern besser beherrschen. Die DH Stecke zeigt einem schon die Grenzen auf   So im allgemeinen Fahre ich schon eine gute Mischung aus allem.
Hometrails sind nicht sehr anspruchsvoll eher Waldboden mit ab und dann steinig und Wurzelboden.


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Februar 2020)

NickTrobisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe seit gut 2 Wochen einen Fox DHX2 230x65 eingebaut. Ich konnte ihn auf meinen Heimischen Trails ein wenig testen, aber noch nicht in wirklich harten Bereichen, wie Bikeparks oder im Alpinen. Ich erhoffe mir ein wenig Erfahrungsaustausch, was die Federhärte und Einstellungen angeht. Ich hoffe, das hier der ein oder andere vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit dem DHX sammeln konnte.
> 
> Hier nun meine Daten.
> ...


Also ich fahre den dhx2 mit einer 500er Feder bei 90kg und das kommt vom Sag bei mir super hin. 
Daher würde ich sagen, dass eine 450er für dich viel zu hart ist. 
Wenn du den Freeride in Winterberg gerne fährst, kannst du den durchaus mit dem Coil Dämpfer umd umgelegtem Druckstufenhebel fahren. Denn federn muss ja da kaum was. Sind ja nur schnelle Anlieger.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mit dem Fox Spring Calculator gute Erfahrung gemacht, da passt für 65mm Hub und 170mm Federweg bei 92kg eine 550er auf den Punkt, wie im Rechner vorausgesagt. Eine Nummer weicher war komplett versackt und Durchschläge, härter habe ich nicht probiert.

Von Dämpfer und Bike ist das ziemlich unabhängig, mehr vom Einsatz (rein DH oder auch berghoch fahren).


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Fox Spring Calculator gute Erfahrung gemacht, da passt für 65mm Hub und 170mm Federweg bei 92kg eine 550er auf den Punkt, wie im Rechner vorausgesagt. Eine Nummer weicher war komplett versackt und Durchschläge, härter habe ich nicht probiert.
> 
> Von Dämpfer und Bike ist das ziemlich unabhängig, mehr vom Einsatz (rein DH oder auch berghoch fahren).


Das hängt leider sehr mit dem Bike zusammen, denn wenn ein Hinterbau sehr progressiv ausgelegt ist, musst du eine weichere Feder nehmen, weil du sonst den Federweg nicht nutzt. Den mittleren Federweg musst du dann mit der Druckstufe kontrollieren, damit dort genug support ist.
Aber zum groben abstecken, welche Feder man benötigt, kann man die ganzen Springcalculator gut nutzen.
Witzig ist, dass bei dir die 500er Feder bei gleichem Gewicht versackt und bei mir nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2020)

Hast du auch ein 29 mit 170?
Ja es war in der Tat komplett unfahrbar, so weich war die Feder. Bergab wie bergauf.
Ich glaube auch kaum, dass die Feder zu "ungenau" war, da der Rechner genau dies Ergebnis vorhergesagt hatte.
Druckstufe am SD ist ja so ne Sache...die muss ich schon ziemlich deutlich zudrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (23. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein 29 mit 170?
> Ja es war in der Tat komplett unfahrbar, so weich war die Feder. Bergab wie bergauf.
> Ich glaube auch kaum, dass die Feder zu "ungenau" war, da der Rechner genau dies Ergebnis vorhergesagt hatte.
> Druckstufe am SD ist ja so ne Sache...die muss ich schon ziemlich deutlich zudrehen.


Ja. 29" vorne mit (noch) Lyrik auf 170mm umgebaut und hinten Coil mit 65mm Hub. Allerdings fahre ich einen DHX2. Kann sein, dass mir da die wesentlich besser funktionierende Druckstufe in die Karten spielt. Obwohl der tftuned spring calculator mir bei 28% Sag sogar eine 475er Feder empfohlen hat.
Habe dann aber die 500er SLS Fox Feder genommen, da ich es nicht zu weich haben wollte.

EDIT: Der von Fox sagt das selbe. 478lbs errechnet und die Empfehlung ist 450!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2020)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ---EDIT: Der von Fox sagt das selbe. 478lbs errechnet und die Empfehlung ist 450!


Ich habs, du hast wahrscheinlich die Voreinstellung für Belastung nicht auf "Enduro/DH". Die ist dann auf 70% statt 65% fürs Trailbike - dann ergibt es bei mir 550, sonst 500 (habe 95kg fahrfertig eingegeben). SAR Eibach Feder.


----------



## RK85 (24. Februar 2020)

Hab bei 87 Kg ne 450er feder drin.  Und komme da auf ca 30% härter dürfte sie nicht sein da der Hinterbau vom Capra recht Progressiv ist.


mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2020)

Am SD die Anzeige zeigt bei mir 27% im Stehen.


----------



## Dorango (23. März 2020)

Hi Leute bin nun auf ein DHX2 *ohne* 2Pos umgestiegen. Bin auf der suche nach einem Setup. Beim Pedallieren wippt der Hinterbau relativ stark. Fahre eine 400 Feder mit einem SAG von ungefähr 23% und wiege 83kg. Bin heute nur mal den Berg rauf um das wippen etwas zu reduzieren. 
Mein Setup ist jetzt HSC 13 LSC 2 HSR 14 und LSR 10. Mich wundert nur das eure Werte relativ nah beieinander liegen und keine so großen Sprünge haben. Hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


----------



## timtim (24. März 2020)

Auf den ersten Blick falle mir  2 Dinge auf  , die Feder ist m.M. definitiv zu schwach mit 400 bei deinem Gewicht  und die LSC ist zudem noch zu weit offen mit der Einstellung von 2 Klicks .
Nur zum Vergleich ,bei mir sagt der FOX Konfigurator alle Einstellungen am Dämpfer zwischen* 10 -13 Klicks als Grundeinstellung* , gerechnet für eine 425iger Feder welche aber bei meinen 80 Kilo fahrfertig auch schon grenzwertig viel Sag freigibt , ich müsste eigentlich eine 450iger fahren
(Von wo aus zählst du deine Einstellungen  ,von komplett offen  oder von komplett geschlossen ?)


----------



## pat. (24. März 2020)

Dorango schrieb:


> Hi Leute bin nun auf ein DHX2 *ohne* 2Pos umgestiegen. Bin auf der suche nach einem Setup. Beim Pedallieren wippt der Hinterbau relativ stark. Fahre eine 400 Feder mit einem SAG von ungefähr 23% und wiege 83kg. Bin heute nur mal den Berg rauf um das wippen etwas zu reduzieren.
> Mein Setup ist jetzt HSC 13 LSC 2 HSR 14 und LSR 10. Mich wundert nur das eure Werte relativ nah beieinander liegen und keine so großen Sprünge haben. Hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler?



erstmal nur aus Interesse warum ohne 2 Pos?
Ich wiege zZ 70 kg und bin eine 400er SLS Feder bei 30% SAG gefahren.
Frage daher weißt du wie man den SAG am Coil einstellt (eye to eye)?


----------



## Dorango (24. März 2020)

timtim schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick falle mir  2 Dinge auf  , die Feder ist m.M. definitiv zu schwach mit 400 bei deinem Gewicht  und die LSC ist zudem noch zu weit offen mit der Einstellung von 2 Klicks .
> Nur zum Vergleich ,bei mir sagt der FOX Konfigurator alle Einstellungen am Dämpfer zwischen* 10 -13 Klicks als Grundeinstellung* , gerechnet für eine 425iger Feder welche aber bei meinen 80 Kilo fahrfertig auch schon grenzwertig viel Sag freigibt , ich müsste eigentlich eine 450iger fahren
> (Von wo aus zählst du deine Einstellungen  ,von komplett offen  oder von komplett geschlossen ?)



das die Feder zu weich ist kann nicht sein. 19mm Differenz 19x100/75=25%




und Fox selbst sagt 350 bzw 380. Die 91kg sind mit max Ausrüstung.


Zu weit offen? gezählt wird und wurde von geschlossen.  Falls ich die Grundwerte von Fox 1 zu 1 übernehme hab ich ne Gummikuh. 



fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> erstmal nur aus Interesse warum ohne 2 Pos?
> Ich wiege zZ 70 kg und bin eine 400er SLS Feder bei 30% SAG gefahren.
> Frage daher weißt du wie man den SAG am Coil einstellt (eye to eye)?



Hab den DHX2 inkl SLS Feder für 600 neu bekommen. Wenn ich zwei Setups von Seite 1 vergleiche hat der eine 88 und der andere 89kg, und fahren eine 450er Feder und meine eigene Messung dazu nehme verwirren mich eure Angaben umso mehr.


----------



## pat. (24. März 2020)

Dorango schrieb:


> das die Feder zu weich ist kann nicht sein. 19mm Differenz 19x100/75=25%
> Anhang anzeigen 1000913


ich komme auf 22,8cm bei „eye to eye“ 
Also lt. deinen Angaben beim Foxtechner fährst du ein 27er Capra (250x75) korrekt?

Miss mal von Bolzenmitte zu Bolzenmitte und nimm dir eine 2nd Person dazu, die den Lenker hält. Federe ordentlich ein und geh in die Attackposition. Versuche die Feder so zu spannen, dass du auf 22.8 cm Abstand zwischen den beiden Bolzen kommst, während du in der Attackposition bist. Das funktioniert eig. nur zu zweit und du stellst das VR in eine Manualmachine, Fahrradständer oder ähnliches.
Gelingt dir es nicht, die Feder entsprechend zu spannen, hast du die falsche. Achte darauf max. 3 Umdrehungen zu spannen, sobald der Teller aufliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (24. März 2020)

timtim schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick falle mir  2 Dinge auf  , die Feder ist m.M. definitiv zu schwach mit 400 bei deinem Gewicht  und die LSC ist zudem noch zu weit offen mit der Einstellung von 2 Klicks .
> Nur zum Vergleich ,bei mir sagt der FOX Konfigurator alle Einstellungen am Dämpfer zwischen* 10 -13 Klicks als Grundeinstellung* , gerechnet für eine 425iger Feder welche aber bei meinen 80 Kilo fahrfertig auch schon grenzwertig viel Sag freigibt , ich müsste eigentlich eine 450iger fahren
> (Von wo aus zählst du deine Einstellungen  ,von komplett offen  oder von komplett geschlossen ?)



also mit meinen 88Kg passt die 450er Feder super beim 27,5er . 80kg und noch härter könnte ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen.
Das ding fährt sich einfach Traumhaft vom Homtrail über Endurotouren in Davos bis hin zum Bikepark.

mfg


----------



## timtim (24. März 2020)

Kann sein das es hier Missverständnisse ( u.A. bei mir )gibt wegen der Unterschiede bei 27,5 und 29 .......
Dämpferlänge , Federrate etc.


----------



## Dorango (24. März 2020)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> ich komme auf 22,8cm bei „eye to eye“
> Also lt. deinen Angaben beim Foxtechner fährst du ein 27er Capra (250x75) korrekt?
> 
> Miss mal von Bolzenmitte zu Bolzenmitte und nimm dir eine 2nd Person dazu, die den Lenker hält. Federe ordentlich ein und geh in die Attackposition. Versuche die Feder so zu spannen, dass du auf 22.8 cm Abstand zwischen den beiden Bolzen kommst, während du in der Attackposition bist. Das funktioniert eig. nur zu zweit und du stellst das VR in eine Manualmachine, Fahrradständer oder ähnliches.
> ...



du hast recht 22,5 mm sind 30% SAG ich hab aber nach wie vor nur 19 mm Negativfederweg. Mit einer Weicheren Feder würde vermutlich das wippen sich noch deutlich bemerkbarer machen.
Mir ging es eigentlich darum ob jemand mit der LSC auch das Wippen unterbunden hat. Oder jemand ne andere Lösung hat. Die Setups unterscheiden sich doch recht stark vom meinem. Deshalb war auch die Frage ob ich im Setup ein (Denk)Fehler hab.


----------



## RK85 (24. März 2020)

Lass dir beim nächsten service den 2 pos einbauen dann musst du nicht deine Einstellung verbiegen um das wippen zu unterdrücken. Weil mit umgelegten hebel wippt da fast gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Dorango (24. März 2020)

RK85 schrieb:


> Lass dir beim nächsten service den 2 pos einbauen dann musst du nicht deine Einstellung verbiegen um das wippen zu unterdrücken. Weil mit umgelegten hebel wippt da fast gar nichts mehr.



Ja, vermutlich lasse ich es aus meinem Float X2 ausbauen und beim DHX reinmachen. Dort habe ich ihn nie genutzt.


----------



## Rick7 (25. März 2020)

Dorango schrieb:


> Ja, vermutlich lasse ich es aus meinem Float X2 ausbauen und beim DHX reinmachen. Dort habe ich ihn nie genutzt.


Hab dir glaube ich schon im anderen capra thread geschrieben, oder zumindest war es die gleiche Frage. Capra mit dhx 2 ohne 2 Position ist nix... Zumindest nicht wenn man das Teil wie n normales enduro bewegen möchte. Ansonsten bliebe ja nur LSC weiter reindrehen, Lsr weiter schließen, also langsamer drehen. Was die das bike aber vermutlich eher träge und bockig macht.

Zur federhärte im capra. Denkt dran dass das capra verglichen mit andern bikes eher softere federn verträgt. Ich sage nur 325 lbs mit 75 kg (Auslieferungszustand für Größe M) bei 30 - 35 % SAG. Hab deswegen zwar schon ne 350er hier liegen, aber kein Vergleich zu anderen bikes. Kumpel der leichter ist als ich fährt z. B. Im raw Madonna ne 400er (oder wars sogar 425lbs) also deutlich härter. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (20. April 2020)

Habe ja seit letzem Jahr den DHX2 mit ner 450er feder bei meinen 27,5er Capra.
dieses Jahr mal eine 400er Feder bestellt weil mich das gefühl nicht losgelassen hat das in dem DHX2
mehr steckt.
Und was soll ich sagen auf den ersten enduro Touren einfach ein anderer Dämpfer, stehe jetzt anstat
25/26% Sag bei so 29/30%. Bin extra am vortag die identische Runde mit 450er Feder gefahren und am nächsten Tag mit 400er und es war schon ein großer unterschied. Ob es für den Harten Park einsatz jetzt zu weich wird,
wird sich zeigen wenn sie wieder offen haben.

Was mir bei der Federsuche aufgefallen ist zwischen 27,5er und 29er gibt es große unterschiede von gut 100 mehr wo man bei den empfehlungen hier aufpassen muss was derjenige für ein bike fahrt.

mfg


----------



## Dshengis (20. April 2020)

In wie fern unterscheiden sich 27er und 29er? Das 27er braucht härtere oder weichere Federn? Ich fahre aktuell im 27er mit nem EXT Storia LOK v3 eine 400er Feder bei ca. 94 Kilo voll beladen und bin bei ca. 33-34% SAG, fühlt sich soweit OK an, aber ich werde jetzt testweise auf die 425er Feder wechseln. Ich hoffe damit auf um die 30% SAG zu kommen und werde die Dämpfung dann wieder etwas öffnen. Mal ausprobieren...


----------



## RK85 (20. April 2020)

27,5 braucht eine Weichere Feder da mehr Hub sieht man auch gut im Fox rechner wenn man die Daten ändert.
Und deckt sich mit den werten hier welche die 29er Fahrer wiedergeben.








						Foxracingshox
					






					www.foxracingshox.de
				



Hier kann man die grobe Richtung ganz gut ausrechnen.

Ich wiege fahrfertig 88kg und bin wie gesagt von der 450er auf die 400er gewechselt.

mfg


----------



## Rick7 (21. April 2020)

RK85 schrieb:


> Habe ja seit letzem Jahr den DHX2 mit ner 450er feder bei meinen 27,5er Capra.
> dieses Jahr mal eine 400er Feder bestellt weil mich das gefühl nicht losgelassen hat das in dem DHX2
> mehr steckt.
> Und was soll ich sagen auf den ersten enduro Touren einfach ein anderer Dämpfer, stehe jetzt anstat
> ...


 Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit. Fahre beim lmtd. 27,5 er in M immer noch die ab Werk verbaute 325er Feder. Und das läuft verdammt gut. (ok grad gesehen dass mein Beitrag sogar noch auf der Seite ist und ich mich wiederhole^^) Das coole ist ja, dass man für größere Einschläge mit highspeed druckstufe ganz gut gegenarbeiten kann.
Ich hatte da bisher nie das gefühl dass das Heck da bei Landungen überfordert / zu weich is. War damit aber auch leider immer noch nicht im Park.


----------



## Epictetus (26. April 2020)

Hat jemand zufällig im DHX2 ne Cane Creek Feder verbaut und Erfahrung mit dem Federteller von denen?


----------



## timtim (26. April 2020)

Sollte sich deine Frage darauf beziehen ob der Foxteller mit der CC Feder harmoniert ,das passt,
hab ich ausprobiert als ich einen dhx2 mit einer CC Vault Feder probehalber kurz in einem Jeffsy 
gefahren bin


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2020)

timtim schrieb:


> Sollte sich deine Frage darauf beziehen ob der Foxteller mit der CC Feder harmoniert ,das passt,
> hab ich ausprobiert als ich einen dhx2 mit einer CC Vault Feder probehalber kurz in einem Jeffsy
> gefahren bin



Heißt ich brauche den Federteller von CC gar nicht?


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2020)

Habs so installiert. CC Federteller gegenüber vom Ausgleichsbehälter, und auf der anderen Seite nur Feder auf Vorspannschraube.

Ist das so richtig? Bei allen deutschen Shops steht sogar, man bräuchte 2 Federteller. Meinen die damit auf beiden Seiten von der Feder? Lg


----------



## timtim (27. April 2020)

Passt schon ,bei mir sieht es mit dem Original Fox Dämpfer/Feder genau so aus......


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2020)

Habt ihr Tipps, wie man den Kontakt zwischen Vorspannschraube und Feder verbessern kann? Hab das Problem dass die manchmal durchdreht wenn ich weiter Schrauben will und dann wieder Grip bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (28. April 2020)

Einfach oben am Verstellteller selbst drehen ?‍♂️.


----------



## Dennis4 (20. Mai 2020)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen DHX2 Coil Dämpfer in mein Capra 27 nachzurüsten.
An die Leute die das schon gemacht haben: Habt ihr einen gebrauchten Dämpfer geholt? Wenn ja aus welchem Rad stammte der ursprünglich und funktioniert das dann mit dem Setup?
Ich habe bei FOX angefragt und die meinten, dass jeder Dämpfer der in Serie verbaut wird, einen speziellen Tune für die Kinematik des jeweiligen Rades bekommt.
Bin mir daher unsicher ob z.B. ein Dämpfer aus nem V10.6 oder TR11 vom Tune passt.
Evtl. hat einer von euch da Erfahrung?


----------



## Rick7 (23. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin kann ich mal den Tune nachsehen der original beim Capra mit dhx 2 verbaut ist, sofern ich die ID finde.


----------



## Dennis4 (23. Mai 2020)

Das würde auch schonmal helfen.
Die ID steht normalerweise auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## Rick7 (25. Mai 2020)

Hey also Tune ID von YT für den DHX2 im Capra 27,5 lautet: DMS9

Gruß

Edit: für die SuFu ergänzt


----------



## RK85 (25. Mai 2020)

Hab bei mir den DHDY drin und er funktioniert auch super.

mfg


----------



## Stephan1970 (26. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage zum Dhx2 bezüglich der Dämpferbuchsen aus Alu oder Stahl. Wofür habt ihr euch entschieden? Haltbarkeit vs. Gewicht!? Glaube das war hier auch schon mal Thema, finde es aber nicht mehr!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis4 (26. Mai 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hey also Tune ID ist DMS9
> 
> Gruß


Super, das hilft auf jeden Fall schonmal weiter! 





RK85 schrieb:


> Hab bei mir den DHDY drin und er funktioniert auch super.
> 
> mfg



Hast du den Dämpfer gebraucht gekauft (von nem anderen Bike) oder original von Fox?


----------



## RK85 (26. Mai 2020)

gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt glaub es war ein aftermarketdämpfer weil sonnst würde es wie bei Rick7
mit da stehen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (26. Mai 2020)

Meiner hat die ID DLYL. Ist von einem Alutech und ob ein „anderes„ Tune besser ist kann ich nicht sagen. Die Frage ob überhaupt ein anderes Tune drin ist entscheidend.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Mai 2020)

Er kann ja die IDs bei Fox auf der HP vergleichen, da wird er ja sehen welche tunes sich hinter den Codes verbergen.


----------



## RK85 (26. Mai 2020)

wenn ich das richtig sehe hat Dorango eine härtere Druckstufe als ich und Rick7
CF anstelle von CM


----------



## Dorango (26. Mai 2020)

RK85 schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe hat Dorango eine härtere Druckstufe als ich und Rick7
> CF anstelle von CM



gibt es eine schlüsseltabelle?


----------



## RK85 (26. Mai 2020)

FOX FLOAT X CTD TUNE ID ?
					

Hi,  ich habe einen FOX FLOAT X CTD Dämpfer mit einer TUNE ID: CGZC  Kann mir jemand sagen was sich hinter diesen 4 Buchstaben verbirgt ?   Vielen Dank




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hab damals nur das hier gefunden sollte reichen


----------



## Dorango (26. Mai 2020)

RK85 schrieb:


> FOX FLOAT X CTD TUNE ID ?
> 
> 
> Hi,  ich habe einen FOX FLOAT X CTD Dämpfer mit einer TUNE ID: CGZC  Kann mir jemand sagen was sich hinter diesen 4 Buchstaben verbirgt ?   Vielen Dank
> ...



danke. Aber eine härtere Druckstufe finde ich am Dhx2 (650b Capra) gar nicht so verkehrt wenn die Feder linearer arbeitet als ein Air. Der dhx hat ja ehh die Möglichkeit fein abgestimmt zu werden dort spürt man jeden Klick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis4 (26. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mit der ID auf der Fox Seite ja Infos zum Dämpfer abrufen, leider aber nicht zum Tune desselben. 
Mir ging es darum, ob einer von euch einen "nicht originalen" Dämpfer verbaut hat und da jetzt berichten kann ob er funktioniert oder so gar nicht einzustellen ist. 

Fox hat zum Thema folgende Antwort gegeben:

"_Hallo Dennis,

Ja die Dämpfer aus einem Komplettrad sind auf das jeweilige Rad angepasst. 
Wenn es von den Maßen passt müssen Sie für sich entscheiden bzw. herausfahren ob es möglich ist so zu fahren. Ich würde es auf mein Rad anpassen lassen, aber das ist meine Meinung."_

Daher meine weiter oben gestellte Frage, da ich nicht weiß ob sich die Tunes so sehr unterscheiden bzw. ob ich als Hobbypilot  überhaupt merken kann ob da zwei Shims anders sind. 
Es hätte ja sein können, dass einer von euch sagt" nee, geht gar nicht, kriegste nicht eingestellt"... 
Aber eure vorher gegebenen Antworten helfen schonmal und ich denke ich versuche es einfach mal


----------



## Robsi82 (24. September 2020)

Hallo, wollte meinen DHX2 richtig einstellen. Wenn ich fürs Grundsetup in der Tabelle von Fox schaue bin ich genau zwischen zwei Tabellen. 

habe 150mm federweg und 60 hub mit einer 550er Feder.


ist es dann besser zur roten oder orangen Tabelle zu gehen?


----------



## Rick7 (24. September 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte meinen DHX2 richtig einstellen. Wenn ich fürs Grundsetup in der Tabelle von Fox schaue bin ich genau zwischen zwei Tabellen.
> 
> habe 150mm federweg und 60 hub mit einer 550er Feder.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir die Mittelwerte aus beiden Tabellen ausrechnen und davon dann erstmal die mittleren Werte als ausgangsbasis nehmen. Also bei 550 lbs Rot: 13 - 17 und Orange: 7-10 = 10 - 13 (bzw. 14) 
Sollte erstmal eine gute Ausgangsbasis sein.

Cheers


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Hab da mal ne Frage:

würde bei meinem Capra shred  gerne die Feder tauschen. würde gerne 650 lbs rein machen aber ich weiß nicht genau welche feder ich für den FOX FLOAT DHX2 PERFORMANCE ELITE benötige, da gibt es 3 unterschiedliche.... kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> würde bei meinem Capra shred  gerne die Feder tauschen. würde gerne 650 lbs rein machen aber ich weiß nicht genau welche feder ich für den FOX FLOAT DHX2 PERFORMANCE ELITE benötige, da gibt es 3 unterschiedliche.... kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Danke!



Für die Feder musst du neben den lbs noch Einbaulänge, Hub und Material wissen, und ob sie falls Fremdhersteller mittels Adapter auf den DHX2 passt (Fox hat ja einen kleinen Durchmesser).


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Der Dämpfer ist verbaut:
FOX FLOAT DHX2 PERFORMANCE ELITE 
 230 x 65mm

ich würde die Feder nehmen wollen:
650 lbs: 

Größe: 650 x 3.190"
Herstellernummer: 039-09-007









						Fox Racing Shox Stahlfeder für 69 - 76 mm Hub
					

Die Fox Racing Shox Stahlfeder für Dämpfer zwischen 69 und 76 mm Hub Diese Fox Racing Shox Stahlfeder eignet sich für kompatible Dämpfer mit 69 bis 76 mm Hub. Der Hub der Feder variiert zwischen 81 und 83 mm. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Downhill,




					www.bike-components.de
				




Das ist mein erster Federdämpfer daher bin ich da echt nicht so sicher...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2020)

Aber du brauchst doch keine 82mm Hub? Da reicht doch was kürzeres. 71mm Hub sind doch mehr als genug!
Überprüfe den Innendurchmesser!








						Fox Racing Shox Stahlfeder für 57,5 - 65 mm Hub
					

Die Fox Racing Shox Stahlfeder für Dämpfer zwischen 57,5 und 65 mm Hub Diese Fox Racing Shox Stahlfeder eignet sich für kompatible Dämpfer mit 57,5 bis 65 mm Hub. Der Hub der Feder beträgt 71 mm. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Downhill, Enduro, All M




					www.bike-components.de
				




Krass teuer die leichteren SLS. Eibach SAR wäre günstiger.


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Danke!!! 
deshalb frage ich ja...ich hatte das mit der Länge nicht gerafft.
Der link von dir müsste passen?

ich will erstmal mit ner Stahlfeder testen. Wenn ich weiß was ich will steige ich auf leichtere und. So war mein Plan!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2020)

Wie gesagt, Innendurchmesser nochmal prüfen. Hub passt ja.
Bei RockShox haben die ja metrische Bezeichnung (151mm für 65 Hub), das ist leichter verständlich.

Die SAR gibt es leider nur bis 600.


----------



## ORei (20. November 2020)

Hallo,

hab mir jetzt auch einen DHX2 2pos eingebaut und habe es nicht bereut.
Karre liegt jetzt richtig "satt" auf dem Trail.
Wippen  im Wiegetritt weniger wie mit dem Float X2.
Hatte schon Bedenken wegen der 400er Feder, passt aber gut vom Gefühl her.
Fox spring calculator: 400lbs/25%SAG, 350lbs/30% SAG, also ganz brauchbar...




*Capra*
Baujahr: 2019
Reifengröße: 29 Zoll
Rahmengröße: M

*Federgabel*
Modell & Baujahr:FOX 36 Grip2/ 2020
Federweg: 170 mm
Druck :63 PSI
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: 6/10/7/6
Token:
SAG:20%

*Dämpfer*
Modell & Baujahr:FOX DHX2 2pos/2021
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg:230x65 170mm
Druck / Federhärte:400x2.9
LSC/HSC/LSR/HSR: alles auf Mitte bin noch am testen
Token:
SAG:26%

*Reifen*
Modell VR:Maxxis Shorty
Druck:1,6 bar
Modell HR:Schwalbe MM
Druck: 2,0Bar

*Fahrer*
Gewicht:65kg
Größe:162cm
Position auf dem Rad: eher Front
Fahrstil: Race, aber immer um style bemüht.
Fahrstrecken:Schwäbische Alb/Vinschgau/Parks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. November 2020)

ORei schrieb:


> Wippen im Wiegetritt weniger wie mit dem Float X2



Hi, echt?
Der wippt sogar weniger?


----------



## ORei (21. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi, echt?
> Der wippt sogar weniger?


Ja echt. Ich war auch überrascht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. November 2020)

ORei schrieb:


> Ja echt. Ich war auch überrascht.



Na das bringt mich ja echt ins grübeln, auch mal aufzurüsten. 👍😉👍


----------



## Rick7 (22. November 2020)

Ich sag nur, was besseres als nen Stahli ala DHX2 o.ä. kann man dem Capra nicht gönnen.  

Meiner hat jetzt aber leider nach fast zwei Jahren am Kolben das lecken angefangen. Aber da kann er auch jetzt mal getrost zum Service...


----------



## Rick7 (22. November 2020)

.


----------



## ORei (22. November 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur, was besseres als nen Stahli ala DHX2 o.ä. kann man dem Capra nicht gönnen.
> 
> Meiner hat jetzt aber leider nach fast zwei Jahren am Kolben das lecken angefangen. Aber da kann er auch jetzt mal getrost zum Service...


Sehe ich genauso....die Karre fährt sich einfach geil damit.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. November 2020)

.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Februar 2021)

Jemand Erfahrung welche Federhärte für den DHX2 geeignet ist bei

Gewicht fahrfertig: 95 bis 100kg
Hub: 65mm
Capra 29 mit 170mm Federweg
?


----------



## Dennis4 (4. Februar 2021)

Schau mal in den Fox Spring Calculator. 
Das hat bei den meisten recht gut gepasst. 
Im Zweifel erstmal mit ner günstigen Feder testen und dann, wenn gewünscht auf ne SLS umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (13. Februar 2021)

Dennis4 schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Fox Spring Calculator.
> Das hat bei den meisten recht gut gepasst.
> Im Zweifel erstmal mit ner günstigen Feder testen und dann, wenn gewünscht auf ne SLS umsteigen.



600er Feder schlägt der Rechner vor bei 25% SAG. Habe ich getestet, die 25% erreiche ich nicht und es ist viel zu straff. 

Jetzt aktuell die 550er und selbst die empfinde ich noch als recht harsch. 

Hat schon mal jemand mit über 90kg eine 500er im Capra 29 mit 65mm Hub getestet?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2021)

Ja, war unfahrbar, hing voll in den Seilen. 94kg netto. Meine 550er SAR ist sehr smooth. Ist aber auch ein SD mit ML Tune und kein Fox. Und die Lyrik ist im Vergleich straff und hart. 

Aber das schrieb ich ja schon.
Federn sind nicht soo genau.


----------



## Basti-83 (13. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube du hast in dem Kalkulator was falsches eingegeben mir kommen die 600 hoch vor bei 90kg (wenn ich das mit meinem Gewicht und Federstärke vergleiche)


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2021)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast in dem Kalkulator was falsches eingegeben mir kommen die 600 hoch vor bei 90kg (wenn ich das mit meinem Gewicht und Federstärke vergleiche)


Ich bin groß, mein Fahrrad ist kurz - ich sitze weit hinten (Sitzwinkel).


----------



## RK85 (13. Februar 2021)

Warum 25% Sag ich würde auf 30 gehen fährt sich viel angenehmer


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2021)

Sag ist nicht Sag.
Nicht dass man Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht.
Und wie misst man den überhaupt, wenn das Bike so kurz ist, das man nur zucken braucht und schon zeigts was anderes (der SD hat ja eine Anzeige für den Sag, im Gegensatz zum Fox)?

Wenn bei ihm der Fahrtest sagt, 550 ist zu hart, dann soll er 500 probieren, ist doch kein Aufwand. Oder 525 suchen und kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (13. Februar 2021)

Für mich hat der Fox Rechner eine zu weiche Feder ausgespuckt. Bin damals bei der Suche nach der richtigen Federrate bei Sprindex fündig geworden. Die sagten psi x 2,5 = XXX lbs. Das passte sehr gut.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2021)

Stimmt, ich hatte vorher 220psi.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Februar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin groß, mein Fahrrad ist kurz - ich sitze weit hinten (Sitzwinkel).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1207118



Wieso erhalte ich mit den gleichen Daten und 95kg 600lbs!?


----------



## Dshengis (14. Februar 2021)

Wegen dem SAG von 28% nehm ich an...
Warum möchtest du eigentlich mit so wenig SAG fahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2021)

Dshengis schrieb:


> Wegen dem SAG von 28% nehm ich an...
> Warum möchtest du eigentlich mit so wenig SAG fahren?


Wegen dem Sag von 25%. Siehe die Alternativen. 30% gibt 500er. 
Aber wie gesagt, was auch immer dieser Sag bedeutet - man muß fahren und dann für sich entscheiden. Bei mir passt es 220psi bzw 550lbs perfekt.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Februar 2021)

Dshengis schrieb:


> Wegen dem SAG von 28% nehm ich an...
> Warum möchtest du eigentlich mit so wenig SAG fahren?



Ich möchte 30% SAG erreichen wie ich es vom X2 gewohnt bin. Hatte nur mal 25% wie cxfahrer in den Rechner eingegeben.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2021)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich möchte 30% SAG erreichen wie ich es vom X2 gewohnt bin. Hatte nur mal 25% wie cxfahrer in den Rechner eingegeben.



NIEMALS habe ich was von* 25%* Sag geschrieben, nirgends. *28%* zeigt mein SD an.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Februar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> NIEMALS habe ich was von* 25%* Sag geschrieben, nirgends. *28%* zeigt mein SD an.



Verlesen sorry 😁.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Februar 2021)

Wo bekommt man denn eine FOX SLS 525x2.65 oder x2.75 Feder?


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Februar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sag ist nicht Sag.
> Nicht dass man Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht.
> Und wie misst man den überhaupt, wenn das Bike so kurz ist, das man nur zucken braucht und schon zeigts was anderes (der SD hat ja eine Anzeige für den Sag, im Gegensatz zum Fox)?
> 
> Wenn bei ihm der Fahrtest sagt, 550 ist zu hart, dann soll er 500 probieren, ist doch kein Aufwand. Oder 525 suchen und kaufen.



Nun beides ausgiebig getestet. 
Die 550er ist recht straff, low und Highspeed fast komplett offen (je 2 Klicks nur). Vom Fahrgefühl auf manchen Trail Abschnitten gefühlt recht hoch im Federweg. 

Umbau auf 500 lbs, 30% SAG. Gefühlt direkt softer, weniger bockig und nicht so hoch hinten. Low und Highspeed hoch auf 7 klicks. Läuft...bislang kein Durchschlag. Hätte ich nicht gedacht bei meinem Gewicht. 

DHX 2 hat das Tune fürs Capra, aber keine Ahnung wie der abgestimmt ist. 
Die 525er wäre sicher ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn sich eine findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (21. April 2021)

Hi, meine Einstellung beim DHX2 sind im Moment HSR 8, LSR 10, HSC17 und LSC15. Ist das ein Problem wenn die Werte so auseinander gehen?

wenn der Dämpfer nach Sprüngen durch geht muss ich doch die HSC erhöhen oder?


----------



## Rick7 (21. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi, meine Einstellung beim DHX2 sind im Moment HSR 8, LSR 10, HSC17 und LSC15. Ist das ein Problem wenn die Werte so auseinander gehen?
> 
> wenn der Dämpfer nach Sprüngen durch geht muss ich doch die HSC erhöhen oder?


Sofern die Feder nicht insgesamt zu weich ist, Ja. Würde Ich auch so machen. 
Erhöhen heißt in dem Fall mehr Compression, also + 
Kommt aber auch auf die Sprünge an. Evtl greift auch noch die lowspeed? 

Interessant ist natürlich noch dein Gewicht, Federhärte und Fahrstil.


----------



## Robsi82 (21. April 2021)

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 98 kg. Habe eine 550er Feder in meinem Jeffsy. Das sollte eigentlich passen. Sprünge sind alle eher klein. Max. 1,5m hoch und Vlt mal 3 Meter weit. Schwer zu sagen 

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es ein problem ist das die Werte so weit auseinander gehen. Von 8 Klicks bis 17 Klicks?


----------



## Rick7 (22. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 98 kg. Habe eine 550er Feder in meinem Jeffsy. Das sollte eigentlich passen. Sprünge sind alle eher klein. Max. 1,5m hoch und Vlt mal 3 Meter weit. Schwer zu sagen
> 
> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es ein problem ist das die Werte so weit auseinander gehen. Von 8 Klicks bis 17 Klicks?


Wieviel sag erreichst du? Geht zwar eigentlich ums capra hier, aber V4L Hinterbau haben sie ja beide, sollte also schon übertragbar sein.
Naja rebound und Compression clicks können schon auseinander gehen. Aber Hast du dich am Anfang mal an denen, passend zur Dämpfer Einbaumaß und Federhärte, orientiert? Es ist eher so, dass sich die Hsc und die lsc voneinander abhängig sind.

Edit: Schneller Blick sagt dass du zu wenig Lsc und Hsc fährst.

Edit 2: Anbei mal der dhx2 setup guide ab 2016-2020? von Fox, falls du den noch nicht hast


----------



## MarKurte (22. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 98 kg. Habe eine 550er Feder in meinem Jeffsy. Das sollte eigentlich passen. Sprünge sind alle eher klein. Max. 1,5m hoch und Vlt mal 3 Meter weit. Schwer zu sagen
> 
> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es ein problem ist das die Werte so weit auseinander gehen. Von 8 Klicks bis 17 Klicks?


Wie weit die Werte auseinander sind ist völlig schnuppe. Stell es Dir so ein wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## Robsi82 (22. April 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wieviel sag erreichst du? Geht zwar eigentlich ums capra hier, aber V4L Hinterbau haben sie ja beide, sollte also schon übertragbar sein.
> Naja rebound und Compression clicks können schon auseinander gehen. Aber Hast du dich am Anfang mal an denen, passend zur Dämpfer Einbaumaß und Federhärte, orientiert? Es ist eher so, dass sich die Hsc und die lsc voneinander abhängig sind.
> 
> Edit: Schneller Blick sagt dass du zu wenig Lsc und Hsc fährst.
> ...



Warum sehr wenig LSC und HSC? Es wird doch mit mehr Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn immer mehr Dämpfung oder habe ich da was komplett falsch verstanden?


----------



## RayMcBemmson (22. April 2021)

Im Uhrzeigersinn heißt mehr Dämpfung.


----------



## Rick7 (22. April 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Warum sehr wenig LSC und HSC? Es wird doch mit mehr Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn immer mehr Dämpfung oder habe ich da was komplett falsch verstanden?



Ja hast du, is genau anders rum. Du drehst bei fox immer erst alles komplett zu (+ =im Uhrzeigersinn=mehr Dämpfung=mehr Zugstufe) und zählst dann die clicks von geschlossen.  Ich würde dir wirklich ans Herz legen erstmal mit dem fox setup guide zu starten... RTFM


----------



## Robsi82 (12. August 2021)

Habe mir gestern ein Capra CF 29 Pro von 2019 gekauft.  Mit Lyrik RC2 und Super Deluxe.
Welchen Sag empfehlt ihr? sind ca. 30% ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (12. August 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern ein Capra CF 29 Pro von 2019 gekauft.  Mit Lyrik RC2 und Super Deluxe.
> Welchen Sag empfehlt ihr? sind ca. 30% ok?



Fahre seit 2 Monaten dasselbe Bike, derzeit ebenfalls mit 30% SAG empfinde ich als perfekt.
Butter weiches ansprechverhalten und dank des Progressivem Hinterbaus dennoch ordentlich Reserven.

Derzeit würde es mich dennoch reizen, einen SD Coil oder DHX2 zu testen.


----------



## Robsi82 (12. August 2021)

AndiST schrieb:


> Fahre seit 2 Monaten dasselbe Bike, derzeit ebenfalls mit 30% SAG empfinde ich als perfekt.
> Butter weiches ansprechverhalten und dank des Progressivem Hinterbaus dennoch ordentlich Reserven.
> 
> Derzeit würde es mich dennoch reizen, einen SD Coil oder DHX2 zu testen.


DHX2 habe ich noch von meinem Jeffsy. Der kommt jetzt ins Capra. Da macht er mehr Sinn denke ich 😁


----------



## DonArcturus (12. August 2021)

Mit 30% Sag schlägt mein Dämpfer noch zu oft durch, daher hab ich den auf 20% Sag eingestellt, wobei er dann noch viel Reserven hat. Ich schätze 25% wären ideal (für mich).
Die Gabel ist auf ca. 25% und arbeitet perfekt (auch wieder: für mich).

PS: Lyrik RCT3 und Super Deluxe RC3


----------



## RayMcBemmson (12. August 2021)

Su mal au Youtube das video von Jasper Jauch und Fox. Da wird alles toll erklärt.

Standart sind vorn ca 20 und hinten 30 Prozent als Ausgangspunkt.

Auch auf der RS Page im servicebereich oder der Trailhead App findest du alles nötige. Einfach die Serial eingeben und alles wird angezeigt.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2021)

Schaut mal die ersten Postings hier an. 
Lyrik und SD sind nicht so einfach einzustellen, da man nicht viel einstellen kann. Zum SD gibt es aber ein Sram Techdoc mit den Shims.


----------



## waker01 (17. September 2021)

Hi gibt es jemanden der mit dem 2021 Elite in L unterwegs ist und sein Setup teilen möchte? Ich bin 183cm und fahrfertig 86kg. 
ich bekomme das Rad erst nächste Woche und wollt schon mal eine Absprungbasis haben. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BooCzech (30. September 2021)

waker01 schrieb:


> Hi gibt es jemanden der mit dem 2021 Elite in L unterwegs ist und sein Setup teilen möchte? Ich bin 183cm und fahrfertig 86kg.
> ich bekomme das Rad erst nächste Woche und wollt schon mal eine Absprungbasis haben. Danke!


Ich hab zwar Capra Blaze mit Rockshox ultimate setup aber allgemein zuempfehlen:

Sag hinten zwischen 25-30% und vorne so um 30%.

Ich mus sagen ich selber ändere oft die Einstellungen. Wenn ich jumplines fahre dann eher alles soft und offen. Wenn es um downhill geht dann gleich die LSC um so 5 klick erhöhen.

Bei HSC finde ich kein Sinn es erstmal zu ändern. 

Ich glaube man muss öfters fahren um selber sich ein Bild zu machen. Irgendwann merkst du was kicht optimal ist für die gewählte Strecke. 

Komm erstmal auf 30% sag und wenn du immer noch viel Reserven hast bei Gabel/Dämpfer dann müssen erstmal tokens raus. 

Versuch bei deinem fox Fahrwerk an der Gabel mit high speed / low speed rebound zu spielen. Hab mir mal ein Spindrift mit HSR voll offen und LSR so 60% ausgeliehen und war voll begeistert wie soft das Bike auf einem flowtrail war.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. September 2021)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ich mus sagen ich selber ändere oft die Einstellungen. Wenn ich jumplines fahre dann eher alles soft und offen. Wenn es um downhill geht dann gleich die LSC um so 5 klick erhöhen.


Das erstaunt mich -- ich würde es umgekehrt machen. 



BooCzech schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ein Spindrift mit HSR voll offen und LSR so 60% ausgeliehen und war voll begeistert wie soft das Bike auf einem flowtrail war.


Und das mache ich auch umgekehrt. 
HSR ganz zu und LSR fast ganz offen, damit das Fahrwerk nach großen Schlägen nicht kickt, aber den kleinen Schläge ganz schnell gefolgt wird.


----------



## BooCzech (30. September 2021)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das erstaunt mich -- ich würde es umgekehrt machen.
> 
> 
> Und das mache ich auch umgekehrt.
> HSR ganz zu und LSR fast ganz offen, damit das Fahrwerk nach großen Schlägen nicht kickt, aber den kleinen Schläge ganz schnell gefolgt wird.



Ich probiere es am Wochenende mal aus 😀 .

Ich glaube es ist auch vom Gewicht abhängig. Wiege auf dem Bike 95kg. 

Wenn ich Federung härter einstelle habe ich oft ziemlich kaputte Hände. Wenn es weicher wird genieße ich den Tag deutlich mehr. 

Als ich das letztesmal aber nach 5mal jumpline zur Abwechslung DH Line gefahren bin, ging das gar nicht. Gabel ist in steilen Passagen zu viel eingetaucht. Zack 5 klicks LSC mehr und alles war in Ordnung.


----------



## Rick7 (30. September 2021)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das erstaunt mich -- ich würde es umgekehrt machen.
> 
> 
> Und das mache ich auch umgekehrt.
> HSR ganz zu und LSR fast ganz offen, damit das Fahrwerk nach großen Schlägen nicht kickt, aber den kleinen Schläge ganz schnell gefolgt wird.


Ich wollte es auch grad schreiben. vielleicht lebt und fährt er in Australien  🤭

Ne aber im Ernst wenn es für dich so passt is doch gut.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. September 2021)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Wenn ich Federung härter einstelle habe ich oft ziemlich kaputte Hände. Wenn es weicher wird genieße ich den Tag deutlich mehr.


Ja, da geht's mir genauso. Deshalb hab ich die Druckstufen in der Gabel sogar meist ganz offen (bei 80kg) und eben die LSR auf ganz schnell. 




BooCzech schrieb:


> Als ich das letztesmal aber nach 5mal jumpline zur Abwechslung DH Line gefahren bin, ging das gar nicht. Gabel ist in steilen Passagen zu viel eingetaucht. Zack 5 klicks LSC mehr und alles war in Ordnung.


OK, das versteh ich schon! Gegen das Abtauchen hilft ein bissl LSC (und ev. ein klein bissl HSC sogar).


----------



## pat. (5. Oktober 2021)

Hi habe inzwischen einen DHX2 günstig bekommen und Frage mich, ob der vom Tune so ins 29 Capra passt. 
Description: 2021, DHX2, F-S, Cr, 2pos-Adj, Orbea, Rallon, 230, 60, 550lbs/in, SLS, CM, RM, Rezi CM, Orange Logo

Könnte das jmd aufschlüsseln bzw. ein paar Aussagen dazu machen?
P.S. Spacer habe ich raus, als 230x65 jetzt

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rick7 (6. Oktober 2021)

pat. schrieb:


> Hi habe inzwischen einen DHX2 günstig bekommen und Frage mich, ob der vom Tune so ins 29 Capra passt.
> Description: 2021, DHX2, F-S, Cr, 2pos-Adj, Orbea, Rallon, 230, 60, 550lbs/in, SLS, CM, RM, Rezi CM, Orange Logo
> 
> Könnte das jmd aufschlüsseln bzw. ein paar Aussagen dazu machen?
> ...



Hi, schau mal hier im Thread (oder wars im Capra thread? 🤔) da müsse ich eigentlich irgendwo mal die ID des DHX 2 ausm meinem Capra Ltd. (allerdings 27,5") gepostet haben. Dann könntest du einfach mal vergleichen, auch wenn 29er und 27,5er nicht ganz identisch in der Hinterbau Kennlinie sind.

Auschlüsselung:
F--S = Factory Series | 2pos-Adj = climb switch und offen | Orbea, Rallon = selbstredend | 
230, 60 = Einbaulänge / Hub | SLS= super light feder | CM = compression medium | RM = rebound medium|
Reci CM= steht für compression medium im climb switch


----------



## RayMcBemmson (6. Oktober 2021)

In meinem Capra Shred war der verbaut

2021 Series DHX2​Part number: 978-00-741
Short ID: D8NR
Description: 2021, DHX2, P-Se, Cr, 2pos-Adj, YT, Capra 27, 250, 75, 350lbs/in, ECC010, RF, Rezi CM, Standard Logo

Die compression geht dabei eher in Richtung low


----------



## Robsi82 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie rum die Dustanzscheiben die seit kurzen bei Fox Gleitbuchsen dabei sind gehören? Kommt die Flache Seite nach außen?


----------



## Sprudler (6. Oktober 2021)

7-Piece Crush Washer Hardware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (6. Oktober 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> 7-Piece Crush Washer Hardware


Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis4 (2. November 2021)

Falls jemand von euch Bedarf hat:
Ich verkaufe einen 250 x 75 Fox DHX2 Dämpfer mit Capra Tune, eine dazu passende Feder und Dämpferbolzen von Better Bolts aus Titan da ich mich von meinem Capra (schweren Herzens) trennen werde.

Edit: Die Teile sind im Bikemarkt eingestellt (Dämpferbolzen sind verkauft).


----------



## AndiST (1. März 2022)

Welchen Tune fährt ihr am Superdeluxe Coil am 29er Capra?
Gibt es nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen den 2019er und 2020/21er Dämpfer?

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Welchen Tune fährt ihr am Superdeluxe Coil am 29er Capra?
> Gibt es nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen den 2019er und 2020/21er Dämpfer?
> 
> Gruß


Tune wie original am Air.

Wenn der 2019 bei Air und Coil gleich ist, ist er ohne Tuning aber eh unbrauchbar.

Ich habe einen Ultimate 230*65, die Dämpfung passt mir mit 550er Feder gut, bei deutlich weniger lbs kann es problematisch werden mit der Dämpfung.


----------



## AndiST (1. März 2022)

Also mein Original verbauter Superdeluxe Air hat ein ML Tune, der Coil den ich bekommen könnte hätte ein MM Tune (kommt von einem SC). Meint ihr das könnte harmonieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Also mein Original verbauter Superdeluxe Air hat ein ML Tune, der Coil den ich bekommen könnte hätte ein MM Tune (kommt von einem SC). Meint ihr das könnte harmonieren?


SC Dämpfer aber ohne Kugellager? 
Ob es harmoniert, kommt eben drauf an.


----------



## AndiST (2. März 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> SC Dämpfer aber ohne Kugellager?
> Ob es harmoniert, kommt eben drauf an.


Doch mit Kugellager? Ich vermute so wie du frägst passt dass dann nicht, bin davon ausgegangen dass alle Dämpfer Bolzen den selben Durchmesser haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> Doch mit Kugellager? Ich vermute so wie du frägst passt dass dann nicht, bin davon ausgegangen dass alle Dämpfer Bolzen den selben Durchmesser haben.








Es geht nicht um den Bolzen, sondern um das Lager unten.


----------



## AndiST (2. März 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Bolzen, sondern um das Lager unten.


Genau das meinte ich, also passt der Dämpfer Bolzen wohl nicht durch das Kugellager. Auf dem Bild sieht man es jetzt sehr gut wenn man die obere Aufnahme sieht.

Danke für die Info.. dann geht die Suche weiter! Die Preise für einen gebrauchten DHX2 sind ja utopisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBiker_99 (4. März 2022)

Das könnte schon passen man benötigt aber spezielle Lagerdeckel damit man auf eine Einbaubreite von 40 kommt. Standardmäßig haben die Kugellager mounts 30 soweit ich weiß. Falls der Dämpferbolzen nicht durch geht musst bisschen den Lack abschleifen, dadurch sind die manchmal bisschen zu dick.

Was ich aber nicht sagen kann ist ob es genug Platz zwischen Sitzrohr und Dämpfer hat.


----------



## MTBiker_99 (4. März 2022)

Ich bin ziemlich leicht und würde bei geringem Gewicht auf LL gehen, das wird aber schwer aufzutreiben. Gegebenfalls kann man ja umshimmen oder MST, das kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.

Allerdings finde ich den Super Deluxe Air deutlich allround tauglicher als den Coil. Mit dem Coil ist man meiner Meinung nach sehr auf sattes Fahrverhalten beschränkt. Bei strafferer Abstimmung war mir der Midstroke zu straff wodurch es auch schwer war eine Ballance zur Gabel zu finden.


----------



## AndiST (8. März 2022)

Danke für dein ausführliches Feedback, der SD Coil war leider schon weg. Bin gerade noch an einem DHX2 dran. Das Thema Coil im Capra lässt mich nicht mehr los.


----------



## RayMcBemmson (8. März 2022)

Ich fahre den SD Coil im ML und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Max_xx (4. Mai 2022)

Servus zusammen, mein Thema ist leider etwas off-topic... hat jemand beim Alu-Capra MK2 einen DHX2 eingebaut?


----------



## RK85 (5. Mai 2022)

Das capra LTD hat doch sogar von Werk aus einen Coil DHX2 drin also wo sollte da ein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (5. Mai 2022)

Max_xx schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, mein Thema ist leider etwas off-topic... hatte jemand der bei einem Alu-Capra MK2 einen DHX2 eingebaut hat zuvor eine schriftliche Freigabe von YT angefordert? Ich hatte das letztes Jahr gemacht, allerdings stand nur drin, dass es kein Problem ist einen anderen Dämpfer zu verbauen solange der Hub und die Einbaulänge identisch sind.



mit das beste was man dem Hinterbau wohl spendieren kann 
Pass mit der Federhärte auf, die darf erstaunlich weich sein.
Ab Werk war beim 27,5 er Ltmd bei Größe M ne 325er verbaut. Ich fahr inzwischen ne 350er bei ca. 75 kg
Das 29er scheint eine etwas andere Kennlinie zu besitzen, da fahren die Leute wohl etwas härtere Federn als am 27,5er wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. Kannst aber hier alles im thread oder im capra thread finden. 

gruß


----------



## BooCzech (5. Mai 2022)

RK85 schrieb:


> Das capra LTD hat doch sogar von Werk aus einen Coil DHX2 drin also wo sollte da ein Problem sein



FYI. Ich würde kein coil fahren. Sogar YT macht offiziell Rückruf.

Edit: Okay, eigentlich hab ich zu hause ein TTX22M was ich gerne im Capra testen würde. Jedenfalls das Bild ist offizielle email, welche Nutzer in einigen FB Foren die letzten Tage gepostet haben (Die sich damals das Capra Shred gekauft haben).
Es ist unklar, ob es nur für Alu Rahmen gilt, oder tatsächlich nur in Verbindung mit dem DHX2 steht..oder sogar problem bei allen Capras MK2 ist (auch Carbon). Ich finde es ebenfalls echt mies, weil die Progressive Hinterbau für ein Coil geeignet ist.


----------



## Max_xx (5. Mai 2022)

BooCzech schrieb:


> FYI. Ich würde kein coil fahren. Sogar YT macht offiziell Rückruf.
> 
> Edit: Okay, eigentlich hab ich zu hause ein TTX22M was ich gerne im Capra testen würde. Jedenfalls das Bild ist offizielle email, welche Nutzer in einigen FB Foren die letzten Tage gepostet haben (Die sich damals das Capra Shred gekauft haben).
> Es ist unklar, ob es nur für Alu Rahmen gilt, oder tatsächlich nur in Verbindung mit dem DHX2 steht..oder sogar problem bei allen Capras MK2 ist (auch Carbon). Ich finde es ebenfalls echt mies, weil die Progressive Hinterbau für ein Coil geeignet ist.


Darum ging es mir auch explizit da ich letztes Jahr noch eine Freigabe für mein Pro AL bekommen habe in Verbindung mit dem DHX2.

Habe mittlerweile eine Mail von YT bekommen. Die Kombination ist wohl in Verbindung mit allen MK2 Alu-Modellen kritisch. CF Modelle sind nicht betroffen da der Hinterbau nicht so stark flext und die seitlichen Kräfte entsprechend nicht so übertragen.


----------



## BooCzech (5. Mai 2022)

Max_xx schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir auch explizit da ich letztes Jahr noch eine Freigabe für mein Pro AL bekommen habe in Verbindung mit dem DHX2.
> 
> Habe mittlerweile eine Mail von YT bekommen. Die Kombination ist wohl in Verbindung mit allen MK2 Alu-Modellen kritisch. CF Modelle sind nicht betroffen da der Hinterbau nicht so stark flext und die seitlichen Kräfte entsprechend nicht so übertragen.


Schwer zu sagen was passieren kann bei einem Coil, wenn die Kolbenstange bricht. Einem Kumpel ist letztes Jahr bei einem Highspeed Sprung (so 6-8m, keine Ahnung). Die Stange im Luftdämpfer gebrochen und er meinte nur, die Landung fühlte sich schön weich an....nur der Saft hat halt rausgespritzt und der Dämpfer hatte keine Lowspeed/Higspeed Funktion mehr.


----------



## Rick7 (5. Mai 2022)

Das ist ja interessant. Hör ich zum ersten Mal. Als limited Kunde habe ich aber keine Mail bekommen 🤷‍♂️

Edit: hier die offizielle Meldung
Click 

Scheint wohl nur die Kombo shred und  performance elite zu betreffen. Obwohls eigentlich unlogisch is...


----------



## Insel_Mo (5. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen Riss in der Topcap meines Float X2 (Capra AL 29 Comp 2019). Mein Suspensiondantler des Vertrauens hatte die Vermutung, dass das davon kommen könnte, dass der Hinterbau Verwindungen weitergibt und der Dämpfer dann das schwächste Bauteil war. Laut YT war es das nicht.…🤔


----------



## sparkfan (5. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl nur die Kombo shred und performance elite zu betreffen. Obwohls eigentlich unlogisch is...



Gab's Shred 2020/2021 in anderen Kombis? Ich dachte, Shred 2020/21 gab's nur mit DHX2 Perf. Elite.


----------



## Rick7 (5. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Gab's Shred 2020/2021 in anderen Kombis? Ich dachte, Shred 2020/21 gab's nur mit DHX2 Perf. Elite.


Ne ich meinte halt selber Rahmen und dhx2 factory also zb. die limited capra? Da ist ja technisch erstmal nicht so viel anders oder sollte eigentlich ziemlich gleich sein. Deshalb meinte ich: das ist unlogisch dass die nicht betroffen sein sollen


----------



## sparkfan (6. Mai 2022)

Axo, alles klar. Wusste nicht, dass es weitere ähnliche Kombis gab.


----------



## AndiST (10. Juni 2022)

Habe endlich einen DHX2 mit Capra Tune geschossen .
Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für eine schwarze und leichte 450er Feder für 65mm Hub? Aktuell habe ich die von EXT im Auge. Die Nukeproof soll ja fast so schwer sein wie die Stahlfeder von Fox.

Hab jemand zufällig die Produktnummer von den passenden Buchsen am Capra 29? bekomme den Dämpfer komplett nackig. Das Capra hat laut einem früheren Post 8x30 und 8x40. Kann ich da Buchsen mit den Maßen 29,97 und 39,88 nehmen?

Danke Vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (22. Juni 2022)

So, der DHX2 aus einem Limited ist nun in meine CF Pro 29 gewandert.

Hat jemand ein gutes Basissetup für mich bei etwa 85kg? 

Bin gerade am grübeln, ob der Lockout eventuell defekt sein könnte, da im offenen und geschlossenen Modus kein all zu großer Unterschied zu spüren ist.

Danke Vorab!


----------



## Dorango (22. Juni 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> So, der DHX2 aus einem Limited ist nun in meine CF Pro 29 gewandert.
> 
> Hat jemand ein gutes Basissetup für mich bei etwa 85kg?
> 
> ...


Also am 650b merke ich schon deutlich ein Unterschied oder offen oder geschlossen. Auf Seite 1 vom diesem Thread ist eine Zusammenfassung aber das Basisstation von Fox ist immer ein guter Start.


----------



## AndiST (22. Juni 2022)

Danke für die Info, die Werte von Fox habe ich mir bereits geholt, dachte es gibt hier eventuell noch andere Empfehlungen.

Auf der ersten und allen anderen Seiten ist leider sehr wenig Info zum DHX2 in einem 29er. Glaube nur 2 Personen. Aber dann Versuche ich mich mal mit den werten von Fox


----------



## Rick7 (23. Juni 2022)

AndiST schrieb:


> So, der DHX2 aus einem Limited ist nun in meine CF Pro 29 gewandert.
> 
> Hat jemand ein gutes Basissetup für mich bei etwa 85kg?
> 
> ...


Jo also "firm" mode ist bei meinem 650b schon auch gut spürbar. Ohne will ich das nicht den Berg hochtreten.

Zum basis setup vom Fux. Ich fand die Zugstufe ein gutes Stück zu schnell. Und hab etwas mehr high- und lowspeed druckstufe drinnen. Aber 650b vs 29 hinterbau ist wohl leider nicht ganz vergleichbar. Viel Spaß beim Testen Cheers


----------



## punica (13. Juli 2022)

Servus, mal eine Frage an die Öhlins Fahrer. Ich hab ein Uncaged 9 und bekomme die Gabel nicht gut eingestellt. Wenn ich den Druck nach Vorgabe ~75kg 195/100 PSI einstelle komme ich auf unter 20% Negativfederweg. Gehe ich mit dem Druck soweit runter, dass ich auf ca 30% komme ist mir die Gabel viel zu weich. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## blub_m (13. Juli 2022)

Suspension Setup
					






					www.yt-industries.com


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2022)

Wie hast du den SAG gemessen? 30% im Stehen wäre mir bei einer Gabel viel zu viel. Wenn der Focus eher auf Abfahrten ist, wie das bei Capra der Fall ist, dann sowieso. Ich würde die HK so aufpumpen, dass der SAG auf 20% oder 25% (wenn du eher einen weichen Setup bevorzugst) kommt. Die Rampup Kammer dann entsprechend.


----------



## punica (14. Juli 2022)

blub_m schrieb:


> Suspension Setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, den guide habe ich natürlich benutzt für die Ersteinstellung, das stimmt auch ungefähr überein mit den auf der Gabel angegebenen Werten.


sparkfan schrieb:


> Wie hast du den SAG gemessen? 30% im Stehen wäre mir bei einer Gabel viel zu viel. Wenn der Focus eher auf Abfahrten ist, wie das bei Capra der Fall ist, dann sowieso. Ich würde die HK so aufpumpen, dass der SAG auf 20% oder 25% (wenn du eher einen weichen Setup bevorzugst) kommt. Die Rampup Kammer dann entsprechend.


ja im Stehen, etwas ein-ausgefedert und in "Attack" Position. Da komme ich dann mit ausgezogener Gabel auf ca 35mm, also knapp 20% bei 170mm Federweg. So wie ich es verstehe ist das Verhältnis von Rampup zur Main Kammer wichtig um die Progression richtig abzustimmen, also ungefähr 2:1


----------



## RayMcBemmson (14. Juli 2022)

Schau dir mal auf der Ö Homepage die Anleitung zu gabel an. Wichtig ist, dass die gabel nach dem pumpen mehrfach auseinander gezogen wird um korrekt zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2022)

@punica : was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Oder was stört dich beim Setup?


----------



## punica (14. Juli 2022)

RayMcBemmson schrieb:


> Schau dir mal auf der Ö Homepage die Anleitung zu gabel an. Wichtig ist, dass die gabel nach dem pumpen mehrfach auseinander gezogen wird um korrekt zu funktionieren.


Danke, hatte ich auch schon so gemacht. Man kann den Druckausgleich auch gut hören.


sparkfan schrieb:


> @punica : was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Oder was stört dich beim Setup?


Wie ursprünglich beschrieben, ich bekomme keinen guten Mittelweg aus ausreichend Sag und genügend Federrate hin. Klar kann ich auch mit weniger leben, dann fällt das Vorderrad aber zu sehr in die Löcher, für meinen Geschmack. 

Es hilft jetzt wohl nur weiter nach einem guten Mittelweg zu suchen. Und zwar mit ner vernünftigen Gabelpumpe, die von YT taugt leider nichts


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2022)

punica schrieb:


> dann fällt das Vorderrad aber zu sehr in die Löcher



Dann fährst du zu langsam  Schneller fahren, dann fliegt Capra über die Löcher


----------



## punica (17. Juli 2022)

So, noch ein kurzes Update in meinem Fall.
Laut offizieller Öhlins Anleitung wird bei der Gabel ein Sag von 10-15% empfohlen.
Das haut dann auch genau hin mit den Luftdruckvorgaben.
Ich bin jetzt aber doch etwas an die untere Grenze gegangen und habe in der Hauptkammer den Druck so eingestellt, dass ich auf 20-25% Sag komme.
Passt mir bisher ganz gut, war noch nicht im Bikepark, da werde ich beide Varianten mal testen.


----------



## Stephan1970 (6. August 2022)

Frage an die Öhlins RXF 38 m2 Nutzer. Habt ihr auch das Problem das die Hochfahrkammer beim entfernen der Pumpe immer 30-50 Psi verliert? Habe das mit 2 unterschiedlichen Dämpferpumpen. 
Grüße


----------



## LaserRatte (25. August 2022)

Ist noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass der YT Setup Guide bei den Fox Gabeln vor kurzem mit dem Druck runter gegangen ist? Bisher spuckte er immer für mein Gewicht 82psi bei der 36er am Jeffsy aus und 89psi für die 38 am Capra. Seit kurzem sinds auf einmal 77psi und 85psi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Ist noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass der YT Setup Guide bei den Fox Gabeln vor kurzem mit dem Druck runter gegangen ist? Bisher spuckte er immer für mein Gewicht 82psi bei der 36er am Jeffsy aus und 89psi für die 38 am Capra. Seit kurzem sinds auf einmal 77psi und 85psi.


Auf der Gabel, das ist relevant. 4psi sind bei der 38 Welten. Welche Pumpe ist schon so genau? 
Aber das muss man eh selber ausprobieren,


----------



## LaserRatte (26. August 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auf der Gabel, das ist relevant. 4psi sind bei der 38 Welten. Welche Pumpe ist schon so genau?
> Aber das muss man eh selber ausprobieren,


Das ist mir klar. Aber die Tatsache, daß YT die Empfehlungen auf einmal um 4-5psi runter schraubt wundert mich. Die alten Angaben waren einfach die von Fox. Gleichzeitig wurde empfohlen an der Gabel 25-30% Sag zu fahren. Mit dem bisher empfohlenen Druck kam man aber eher auf realistische 15-20%


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2022)

Dann ist es doch ok. Wer will denn Anderes wie 15-20% fahren? Hinten 25-30%?


----------



## Dorango (26. August 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber die Tatsache, daß YT die Empfehlungen auf einmal um 4-5psi runter schraubt wundert mich. Die alten Angaben waren einfach die von Fox. Gleichzeitig wurde empfohlen an der Gabel 25-30% Sag zu fahren. Mit dem bisher empfohlenen Druck kam man aber eher auf realistische 15-20%



Fox empfiehlt doch 15-20% Sag an der Gabel. Und das schon 2018, seit ich das Capra fahre.


----------



## LaserRatte (26. August 2022)

Aber mir den neuen Werten kommt man eher auf 25-30


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Aber mir den neuen Werten kommt man eher auf 25-30


Never. 
Ob ich bei meiner 38 4psi mehr oder weniger reinmache, macht vielleicht 3mm Sag aus. 

Du darfst natürlich gerne an der Gabel 30% Sag fahren, wenn es dir Spaß macht. Ruf doch mal die Hotline an, was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## LaserRatte (2. September 2022)

Hat schon mal jemand einen DHX2 mit "falschem" Tune ins Carpa gebaut?
Ich hätt eine super Gelegenheit an einen DHX2 zu kommen der hätte aber der hat M/M und der jetzige Float X im MK3 hat L/M.
Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Die LSC an einem Dämpfer mit M Tune ist im offenen Zustand so wie an einem L geschlossen? Nachdem ja der Dhx LSC und HSC hat kann man ja sehr viel einstellen.
_EDIT: _Der Dämpfer um den es sich handlet scheint original aus einem Capra Shred aus 2021 zu stammen. Hat aber definitiv eine M/M Tune.
Hat sich der Hinterbau so stark geändert, dass der Dämpfer jetzt einen anderen Tune hat? Oder ist es immer so, dass Stahlfeder nen andren Tune hat als Luft trotz des selben Rahmens.


----------



## LaserRatte (2. September 2022)

Noch ne Frage zum Tune. Wenn bei Rock Shox auf dem Dämpfer ML steht meint das normalerweise M für Rebound und Low für die Compression oder?


----------



## Rick7 (6. September 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand einen DHX2 mit "falschem" Tune ins Carpa gebaut?
> Ich hätt eine super Gelegenheit an einen DHX2 zu kommen der hätte aber der hat M/M und der jetzige Float X im MK3 hat L/M.
> Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Die LSC an einem Dämpfer mit M Tune ist im offenen Zustand so wie an einem L geschlossen? Nachdem ja der Dhx LSC und HSC hat kann man ja sehr viel einstellen.
> _EDIT: _Der Dämpfer um den es sich handlet scheint original aus einem Capra Shred aus 2021 zu stammen. Hat aber definitiv eine M/M Tune.
> Hat sich der Hinterbau so stark geändert, dass der Dämpfer jetzt einen anderen Tune hat? Oder ist es immer so, dass Stahlfeder nen andren Tune hat als Luft trotz des selben Rahmens.



Soweit ich mich da erinnern kann gibt es den dhx 2 eigentlich nur in einem Tune, da er über ausreichend verstell Möglichkeiten verfügt. War schonmal Thema im thread, musst mal suchen.
Ich hatte hier oder drüben im capra thread auch schonmal die fox ID meines dhx 2 (capra lmtd. 27,5) und den Tune gepostet.


----------



## Rick7 (6. September 2022)

LaserRatte schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zum Tune. Wenn bei Rock Shox auf dem Dämpfer ML steht meint das normalerweise M für Rebound und Low für die Compression oder?


Ich hätte es genau anders rum gesagt, M compression, L rebound. Müsste aber selber nachsehen. Das sollte doch aber online rauszufinden sein oder.
Bzw fox ID oder QR code am Dämpfer über die fox Seite checken, dann kriegst eigentlich alle Infos zum Tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaserRatte (6. September 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es genau anders rum gesagt, M compression, L rebound. Müsste aber selber nachsehen. Das sollte doch aber online rauszufinden sein oder.
> Bzw fox ID oder QR code am Dämpfer über die fox Seite checken, dann kriegst eigentlich alle Infos zum Tune.


Die meisten Händler schreiben keine ID dazu in den Specs. Egal hat sich erledigt ich hab mir einen Float X2 mit Capra 29 MK3 Tune im Gebraucht Markt gekauft. Der soll im Vergleich zum Float X etwas besser und softer ansprechen. Quasi so nah an der Stahlfeder wie es geht und trotzdem die Vorteile von Luft.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2022)

Eine Frage in die Runde...
Ich möchte an meinem Capra 29 CF Pro von 2019 auf einen Coil Dämpfer (RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RC2T 2023, 230x65) wechseln.
Der Fox Rechner spuckt eine 400er Feder bei 78kg fahrfertig aus (bei 30% Sag).
Gibt es jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich, der das bestätigen kann? Oder fährt jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich eine ganz andere Feder?
Gibt es die RockShox Federn nur in 50er Schritten?


----------



## ABBiker (11. Dezember 2022)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde...
> Ich möchte an meinem Capra 29 CF Pro von 2019 auf einen Coil Dämpfer (RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RC2T 2023, 230x65) wechseln.
> Der Fox Rechner spuckt eine 400er Feder bei 78kg fahrfertig aus (bei 30% Sag).
> Gibt es jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich, der das bestätigen kann? Oder fährt jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich eine ganz andere Feder?
> Gibt es die RockShox Federn nur in 50er Schritten?


Ich fahre ein 29" AL von 2018. Wiege fahrfertig ca. 85kg und habe bisher 450 und 500 ausprobiert (DVO Jade). Bleibe eher bei der 500. Also für deinen Fall scheinen mir 400 zu weich.


----------



## lynakafaith (13. Dezember 2022)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde...
> Ich möchte an meinem Capra 29 CF Pro von 2019 auf einen Coil Dämpfer (RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RC2T 2023, 230x65) wechseln.
> Der Fox Rechner spuckt eine 400er Feder bei 78kg fahrfertig aus (bei 30% Sag).
> Gibt es jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich, der das bestätigen kann? Oder fährt jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich eine ganz andere Feder?
> Gibt es die RockShox Federn nur in 50er Schritten?


Wiege fahrfertig 72kg und fahre eine 400lbs Fox Feder im DHX2. Komme so auf 28% Sag, das jedoch im aktuellen Capra Core 29 Zoll.

350 ist zu weich. Härter habe ich nicht mehr getestet da mir das so optimal liegt vom Fahrgefühl.


----------

